# Nokia, una gran inversión. El nuevo 'Apple'.



## Jdnec_wow (24 Sep 2012)

Sé que aquí la mayoría de los usuarios prefieren análisis cortos y resumidos. Yo personalmente, NO. En la práctica, los análisis son mucho más extensos, ocupan decenas de páginas y es imprescindible leer todo para tomar una decisión.

Aún así, voy a intentar ser breve con mi siguiente análisis, aunque seguramente más extenso que la mayoría de los hilos que podéis encontrar por el foro xD. En mi opinión *es una gran inversión que puede aportar importantes plusvalías en los años venideros. Podría duplicar o triplicar su valor en poco tiempo*

He sido un apasionado de lo electrónico y lo digital desde que era muy pequeño, ya a los 10 años le pedía a mi padre que me comprase revistas especializadas en nuevas tecnologías cada mes, que me leía entero. 

Cuando Apple sacó su primer Iphone, ya supe que marcaría un antes y un después en la forma de interaccionar con los móviles, la pantalla táctil, que ha marcado una tendencia, tanto que los famosos Blackberry tuvieron que cambiar el teclado por la pantalla táctil, eso sí, lo hicieron tarde y se ha hecho notar en su cotización en bolsa. Si bien sabía en aquel entonces que el Iphone y Apple con sus elegantes MacBooks iban a triunfar en los años venideros, no sabía nada acerca de finanzas ni de la bolsa... una pena 
Desde el 2009, tras las salida del Iphone 3G, Apple se ha disparado más de un 800%. 

*El inicio de una nueva era.*

Nokia ha impresionado con su nuevo Lumia 920 desde su presentación. Las especificaciones técnicas son ampliamente superiores a la de sus competidores: Iphone 5 y Samsung galaxy s3. La calidad de la cámara con PureView de Carlz Weis es simplemente incomparable. Además de poder cargar el móvil de forma inalámbrica. La calidad y sensibilidad de la pantalla también es superior, pudiendo usar el móvil con cualquier objeto e incluso con guantes.

Los Iphones de Apple, eran superiores tecnológicamente hablando frente a sus competidores desde el 2007, mejor cámara, atractivo diseño, mejor procesador, más rápido, etc. Eso es lo que le permitió liderar las ventas en los años venideros. Una superioridad tecnológica y un más que efectivo marketing.

Sin embargo Apple, con su nuevo Iphone 5 y tras la muerte de Steve Jobs, está mostrando signos de debilidad. El iphone 5 es casi igual que el Iphone 4S salvo por la diferencia de ser más delgado y unas pequeñas mejoras. Más que una "evolución", es más bien una "actualización". Además IOs 6 ha mostrado tener importantes fallos sobretodo con el nuevo Apple Maps, situando ciudades importantes en medio del océano, además de los escasos puntos de interés que se muestra en contraste con google maps. Es lógico, Apple no puede competir contra Google en cuanto a mapas se refiere, y de poder hacerlo, es imposible conseguirlo en tan solo 1 años. Google emplea miles de trabajadores a tiempo completo para desarrollar sus mapas. Apple apenas cuenta con unos cuantos cientos, además de no tener la experiencia de Google. Con Steve Jobs, esto no ocurriría, su afán por el detalle más ínfimo, es lo que ha llevado a Apple a lo que es hoy. 
Pero pocos conocen Navteq, es una empresa adquirida por Nokia dedidacada a la creación de mapas y sistemas gps para móviles. Es líder en el sector por delante de TomTom.
A diferencia de Google, los mapas de Navteq ofrecen navegación offline, el más amplio catálogo de mapas disponibles en el mercado y una interfaz que no tiene nada que envidiar a google maps. Navteq ES LIDER en el sector de la navegación asistida.

Nokia ofrece con el Lumia 920, una apuesta atractiva, de diseño moderno, con importantes mejoras en el hardware, y con Windows Phone 8, un Sistema Operativo totalmente distinto visualmente atractivo por el cual han apostado casi todos los desarrolladores de aplicaciones para móviles gracias a la facilidad de programar para Windows como la integración que tendrá Windows Phone 8 con Windows 8. Windows phone cuenta ya con 100.000 aplicaciones y subiendo.

Si bien, Windows phone decepcionó con algunas versiones anteriores por falta de actualización o de aplicaciones, esta vez no parece ser que eso vaya a ocurrir. Windows Phone es una de las mayores inversiones hechas por Microsoft y muchos fabricantes de móviles apuestan fuerte por el sistema operativo en los que se incluyen HTC y Samsung. 

Nokia es superior en las especificaciones técnicas (hardware), una calidad de imágen totalmente superior y apuesta fuerte por un sistema operativo que ya está dando mucho que hablar, ofrece una propuesta moderna, un móvil atractivo visualmente, con interesantes gadgets como la carga inalámbrica o una pantalla supertáctil. Cuenta con críticas muy positivas y a día de hoy es uno de los móviles más esperados del mercado. Se estima su salida en noviembre.

Yo, desde luego voy a comprarme uno.

*Hecho el análisis del sector y sus competidores, pasemos a "destripar por dentro la compañía" y su evolución en bolsa. Continuaré con el análisis después de cenar  *


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Sep 2012)

En los próximos años, estoy seguro que NOKIA sobrepasará a Apple por una serie de razones. No creo que la linea de productos de Lumia vayan a suponer un gran enemigo a tener en cuenta para el negocio de los Iphones en los próximos dos años. Sin embargo, creo que es importante enfocarse en sus activos tecnológicos de la compañía que son los que van a convertir a Nokia una atractiva inversión en los próximos años. 
Además no creo que los inversores de Apple están teniendo en cuenta que los Iphones se están "commoditizando" cada vez más. 
Mirando la suma de las partes de NOKIA, puedes observas que la compañía debería estar valorada por encima de los 13 billones de dólares usando valuaciones muy conservadoras, esto es 3 billones de dólares por encima de la valoración actual del mercado. Además se asuma que la compañía está en "break-even" es decir sin pérdidas ni ganancias en términos de beneficios.

*PATENTES:*
La compañía ha expandido su cartera de patentes de forma expectacular, y hay pagos hacia Nokia de forma constante por el uso de sus patentes que suben a 500 millones de euros por año. Nokia dispone de 10.000 patentes despues de invertir más de 45 BILLONES DE EUROS.
Nokia dispone de una de las carteras de patentes más extensas de la industria, tanto de la telefonía móvil como de los estandáres de las comunicaciones móviles, software y servicios, hardware e funcionalidades y aplicaciones de la interfaz de usuario.
Es posible estimar el valor de las patentes de Nokia que rondaría los 6 billones de euros para una empresa como Amazon o Microsoft.
Las patentes normalmente son la fuente de la que cuesta más obtener ingresos, sin embargo Nokia ya ha generado 600 millones en royalties de empresas como APPLE y Microsoft. NOKIA GANA DINERO POR CADA IPHONE QUE VENDE APPLE. SE ESTIMA EN 10$ por IPHONE. No es raro que Nokia multiplique por doce los beneficios de dichas patentes en los años venideros.

*NAVTEQ*
Navteq fue adquirida por NOKIA en el 2008 por 8,1 billones. La tecnología detrás de Navteq está basada en información observada por el usuario a diferencia de mapas que han sido proveídos por el gobierno. Los mapas digitales de Navteq no solo permiten la navegación de puerta a puerta por Europa y Norte America, también incluye millones de puntos de interés , haciendo más fácil la localización de cualquier establecimiento. Navteq posee el 90% del market share del mercado de navegación integrada en los coches. Su software es usado por Garmin, Magellan, Sony, LG y otras importantes firmas de navegación GPS.
Navteq es un negocio con un alto margen de beneficio que en mi opinión debería estar valorada al menos 3 veces las ventas. Las ventas en 2010 han crecido un 50% desde hace un año a 1 billón de euros, mientras sus pérdidas operativos disminuyeron a 225 millones. Una valoración 3 veces las ventas debería rondar los 4 billones de euros.
*Caja: 4,9 billones de euros. (6,3$ billones dólares)
Patentes: 6 Billones de euros (7,7$ billones dólares)
Navteq: 3,9 billones de euros (5,0$ billones de dólares)
------------------------------
TOTAL: 19,0 billones de dólares
(asumiendo que 1 euro = 1,29 dólares)

CAPITALIZACIÓN BURSATIL: 10,1 billones de dólares*

Incluso si contabilizas las perdidas anotadas del inventario, eso no es una cuenta de caja, es un elemento del libro. Así que las pérdidas por cuatrimestre sería de 200 millones. Llevará un largo periodo para Nokia gastar el dinero que tienen en caja. Ahora mismo la empresa vale un 90% más que la valoración actual de la empresa en bolsa. Si asignas un 25% de descuento a las patentes/Navteq y asumes que pierden 2 billones más restructurando el negocio, todavía te quedas con 13,8 billones, lo que es un 35% más alto que la capitalización bursátil actual.

Con la subida del euro frente al dólar recientemente , estas valoraciones debería de ser aún mejores de lo que eran hace unos meses, que deberían de haber sido impulsadas gracias a los recientes beneficios de Nokia.
La cámara Pureview de Nokia son realmente impresionantes en cuanto a calidad se refiere. Microsoft ha invertido y continúa haciéndolo de forma masiva para entrar en el mercado de los móviles, esto en mi opinión proporcionará a Nokia una posibilidad de diferenciarse de sus competidores y aportar algo distinto, pero también mejor, y así obtener un trozo del pastel del mercado de móviles.
En definitiva, Nokia ha enfocado sus esfuerzos los últimos años en tecnologías patentadas, lo cual a largo plazo es lo que va a permitir que el valor de esta empresa se dispare, ya que está totalmente infravalorada.


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

Nokia? Pero si dicen que se hunde...


----------



## Desencantado (24 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ...ya a los 10 años le pedía a mi padre que me comprase revistas especializadas...


----------



## Malafollá (24 Sep 2012)

te delatas con esa retahíla de adjetivos 100% subjetivos. No se puede tomar en serio. Además olvidas las amenazas.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Sep 2012)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> :abajo:Esto no es un analisis tio, es la puta teletienda!!!:abajo:



Quizás la primera parte del análisis ha sido enfocado desde el punto de vista de un potencial consumidor y haya sido algo subjetivo. La segunda parte del análisis ya hay más entrando en materia en cuanto a la valoración de la empresa (la cual dije que escribiría después de cenar, todas las anteriores respuestas han sido antes de publicar la segunda parte). 

Y sí, tengo pensado entrar en el valor dentro de poco. Me parece una excelente inversión.


----------



## garcia (24 Sep 2012)

No digo que sea imposible, pero debería entrar entre el _yolovalgo_ de iPhone y el alternativo de los Samsung y el Android. No sé qué espacio le queda a Nokia, teniendo en cuenta que en poco tiempo empezaremos a ver Huawei en todos los niveles.

Sólo he tenido un Nokia 5800 y no me gustó nada. Usé durante años Windows Mobile y era una castaña si se comparaba con BlackBerry. Ahora uso Android y contento.

No digo que sea imposible, pero les va a costar muuuucho...


----------



## vettonio (24 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Nokia ofrece con el Lumia 920, una apuesta atractiva, de diseño moderno, con importantes mejoras en el hardware, y con Windows Phone 8, un Sistema Operativo totalmente distinto visualmente atractivo por el cual han apostado casi todos los desarrolladores (...)



Te ha quedado un párrafo que parece sacado del catálogo de la propia compañía...

No digo yo que no, pero invertir una tendencia en el mundo de los bienes de consumo y de prestigio es harto difícil. Güindous y No-kiá son estrellas que se apagan y les será muy complicado cambiar esta percepción en el público.

PD: ¿Carlz Weis? Querrás decir Carl Zeiss.


Edito: Lo olvidaba. Desde su lanzamiento me echó para atrás su nombre. Lumia suena a lumi -puta-, vamos, algo así como le paso al Michubichi con el Pajero. 
Cuando se lanza un producto a nivel internacional hay que tener en cuenta las peculiaridades culturales de los distintos mercados.


En cualquier caso, gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## garcia (24 Sep 2012)

No digo que sea imposible, pero debería entrar entre el _yolovalgo_ de iPhone y el alternativo de los Samsung y el Android. No sé qué espacio le queda a Nokia, teniendo en cuenta que en poco tiempo empezaremos a ver Huawei en todos los niveles.

Sólo he tenido un Nokia 5800 y no me gustó nada. Usé durante años Windows Mobile y era una castaña si se comparaba con BlackBerry. Ahora uso Android y contento.

No digo que sea imposible, pero les va a costar muuuucho...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Sep 2012)

Malafollá dijo:


> te delatas con esa retahíla de adjetivos 100% subjetivos. No se puede tomar en serio. Además olvidas las amenazas.



Siento haber sido tan "subjetivo", pero francamente me parece una inversión espléndida (otro adjetivo XD) y a un precio ganga.

Las amenazas son HTC y Samsung, digo amenazas porque diseñan móviles para WP8 también. Se trata de quitarles market share a Apple y estar por delante de los competidores que usan la misma plataforma y según habrás leído en mi análisis, en cuanto a hardware se refiere, Nokia es superior.

Más bien Nokia es una amenaza para samsung y HTC que viceversa.

Nokia no tiene que liderar la venta de móviles para que se doble su cotización, de hecho ahora mismo debería de ser el doble, si además le sumas que Nokia consigue ser la 3º alternativa del mercado (por detrás de Samsung Android y Apple iphone), es lógico pensar el potencial de subida que tiene el valor.

Y yo no vendo nada a nadie, buscad información de Nokia, mirad en foros especializados y veréis que mucha gente va a comprarlo y en las encuestas de propensión a compras, sale muy favorecido y casi empatado a samsung.

Yo he hecho mi investigación, podeis corroborar los números mirando la contabildiad de la empresa en páginas como bloomberg, ft, cnbc...

Saludos.


----------



## Calculín (24 Sep 2012)

garcia dijo:


> No digo que sea imposible, pero debería entrar entre el _yolovalgo_ de iPhone y el alternativo de los Samsung y el Android. No sé qué espacio le queda a Nokia, teniendo en cuenta que en poco tiempo empezaremos a ver Huawei en todos los niveles.
> 
> Sólo he tenido un Nokia 5800 y no me gustó nada. Usé durante años Windows Mobile y era una castaña si se comparaba con BlackBerry. Ahora uso Android y contento.
> 
> No digo que sea imposible, pero les va a costar muuuucho...



Le queda una vía de penetración, la integración con el sistema operativo de escritorio más utilizado, si saben jugar esa baza pueden hacerse su hueco.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Sep 2012)

garcia dijo:


> No digo que sea imposible, pero debería entrar entre el _yolovalgo_ de iPhone y el alternativo de los Samsung y el Android. No sé qué espacio le queda a Nokia, teniendo en cuenta que en poco tiempo empezaremos a ver Huawei en todos los niveles.
> 
> Sólo he tenido un Nokia 5800 y no me gustó nada. Usé durante años Windows Mobile y era una castaña si se comparaba con BlackBerry. Ahora uso Android y contento.
> 
> No digo que sea imposible, pero les va a costar muuuucho...



El problema es como bien dices la "percepción", el marketing no es precisamente el punto fuerte de Nokia, sin embargo, ofrecen un buen producto, y si hacen las cosas bien, el marketing boca a boca es y será lo más efectivo y sentará las bases para el "turnaround" o revalorización. 

Otro punto que no he tenido en cuenta y que aún no sabemos es el precio, si ponen un buen precio para el lumia 920 y 820, es casi incuestionable el éxito. 

El tiempo lo dirá


----------



## cruel e inhumano (24 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El problema es como bien dices la "percepción", el marketing no es precisamente el punto fuerte de Nokia, sin embargo, ofrecen un buen producto, y si hacen las cosas bien, el marketing boca a boca es y será lo más efectivo y sentará las bases para el "turnaround" o revalorización.
> 
> Otro punto que no he tenido en cuenta y que aún no sabemos es el precio, si ponen un buen precio para el lumia 920 y 820, es casi incuestionable el éxito.
> 
> El tiempo lo dirá



El marketing de Samsung tampoco es nada del otro mundo, pero sus productos son auténticos mataiphones y eso la gente lo acaba por saber tarde o temprano.


----------



## tasagaste (24 Sep 2012)

El gran problema de Nokia es el güindos8. Si se hubieran subido al carro de android, estarían ganando pasta como samsung. Pero decidieron que ellos lo valen y que van a desbancar a toda la competencia. Y no se puede con el software libre, porque linux y android son el futuro desde hace muchos años. Pasarán al olvido junto con los áifones más pronto que tarde, porque al usuario lo puedes engañar una vez o dos, pero no siempre.
Por cierto: ¿alguien sabe por qué versión va windows para pc hoy en día?


----------



## kikelon (24 Sep 2012)

Nokia ultimamente lo hace todo al reves. Tiene exclusividad en windows phone y se pone a sacar terminales en vez de tabletas que es donde aun queda mucho pastel en el area de negocio. Ningún fabricante ha entrado con las tablets en el mercado empresarial por la sencilla razón de que el escritorio sigue siendo Windows, y Windows Phone 8 tiene que enfocarse primordialmente a integrarse con las herramientas de escritorio de microsoft, tanto de oficina como de administración de servidores. Desde Office hasta SMS, Active Directory, etc, y ya estan tardando. Pero en vez de eso se ponen a sacar smartphones con Windows Phone que no tiene ni un 10% de mercado y encima con terminales de 600 pavos para competir con quienes son los reyes, Samsung y Apple. HTC está tocada.
El enemigo de Nokia es Android si no quiere subirse a ese carro, y no Apple. Android es una plataforma más abierta donde alguien empezará a enfocar herramientas hacia la empresa si Nokia y Microsoft no hacen su faena, y la verdad, pierden mucho tiempo.
Ejemplo: se de buena tinta que Mercadona está probando tecnologías de tablet para utilizar en sus 1300 tiendas y de momento ninguna le ofrece lo que necesita. Para control de stock, revisión de productos, acceso a pedidos de almacen mientras se revisan las estanterias, etc, ninguna tablet está preparada para especializarse en eso.


----------



## nonamed (24 Sep 2012)

Creo que Google no ha hecho más que empezar a labrar su historia. Quién no lo vea, que siga perdiendo el tiempo con blasberris y demás cacharros.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Sep 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Nokia ultimamente lo hace todo al reves. Tiene exclusividad en windows phone y se pone a sacar terminales en vez de tabletas que es donde aun queda mucho pastel en el area de negocio. Ningún fabricante ha entrado con las tablets en el mercado empresarial por la sencilla razón de que el escritorio sigue siendo Windows, y Windows Phone 8 tiene que enfocarse primordialmente a integrarse con las herramientas de escritorio de microsoft, tanto de oficina como de administración de servidores. Desde Office hasta SMS, Active Directory, etc, y ya estan tardando. Pero en vez de eso se ponen a sacar smartphones con Windows Phone que no tiene ni un 10% de mercado y encima con terminales de 600 pavos para competir con quienes son los reyes, Samsung y Apple. HTC está tocada.
> El enemigo de Nokia es Android si no quiere subirse a ese carro, y no Apple. Android es una plataforma más abierta donde alguien empezará a enfocar herramientas hacia la empresa si Nokia y Microsoft no hacen su faena, y la verdad, pierden mucho tiempo.
> *Ejemplo: se de buena tinta que Mercadona está probando tecnologías de tablet para utilizar en sus 1300 tiendas y de momento ninguna le ofrece lo que necesita. Para control de stock, revisión de productos, acceso a pedidos de almacen mientras se revisan las estanterias, etc, ninguna tablet está preparada para especializarse en eso.*



Una cosa es que una tableta no esté preparada para algo porque no disponga de la tecnología necesaria para ello y otra muy distinta que no haya una aplicación que se ajuste a las necesidades del mercadona. 

Estas comparando peras con manzanas. Aquí hablamos de venta de móviles, no de software, las distintas compañías dedicadas a las "apps" programan tanto para IOS 6 como para Android, y recientemente y cada vez más para WP8 por la sencillez de programar en el entorno de windows.

En cuanto a las tabletas, es cuestión de tiempo. 

Recuerdo hace dos años que todo el mundo pensaba que android iba a ser un fracaso, y fijaos ahora. Os digo lo mismo con WP8. Android no se hizo en dos días, WP8 tampoco. 

Y por favor no me comparen Windows a Linux, ni WP8 a android, si crees que a largo plazo los programadores informáticos van a tirar a open source, lo llevais claro, Linux no le ha quitado demasiado market share a Windows en los últimos años, sin embargo el sistema operativo de Apple, sí, pero precisamente no por el software, más bien porque a la gente le atraían los MacBooks y la marca de Apple.

¿Claves del éxito de Apple? --> Diferenciación. 

Aquí la gente se cree que lo que ya está en el mercado es lo mejor, como dicen los guiris "fanboys" de apple y de samsung, que en esencia es lo mismo, porque apple ha demando a samsung por copiar sus iphones en diseño.

Por la misma razón del éxito de Apple, va a triunfar Nokia, por ser un producto diferenciado y superior (y no una copia como Samsung), ¿Windows Phone 8 el problema?, echad un vistazo por la red e informaos mejor de lo que tiene el SO y cambiareis de idea. 

Por cierto aquí discutís mucho sobre android, apple ios 6 y demás pero nada de nada de contabilidad ni de valuación de una empresa... ¿acaso no veis que el precio de nokia está a mitad de lo que debería valer incluso valorándolo de forma muy conservadora?

Os aseguro que más de uno que ahora critica a Windows Phone 8, no tienen ni dea de lo que tiene el SO y lo compara con windows phone 6,1... WTF?
Que van a ser cosas muy distintas y que microsoft ha invertido muchísima pasta, tanto que es su producto estrella.

Hallad vosotros, pero ya veréis que me daréis la razón xD


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Sep 2012)

Güindous phone... ni borracho ya piqué una vez y no vuelvo a caer...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Güindous phone... ni borracho ya piqué una vez y no vuelvo a caer...



Esto me huele a antes de que salieran las XBOX 360 vs playstation 3 vs Wii.

Al principio nadie se quería comprar la Wii y luego acabaron dominando el mercado.

Playstation era la superior tecnológicamente hablando, la xbox 360 le pisaba los pies, y la Wii era la "peor" técnicamente, pero la Wii era innovadora y cambió el concepto del juego atrayendo a otro perfil de jugadores.

Tecnológicamente hablando en cuanto a innovación, diseño y mejora se refiere...

- Apple se ha quedado estancado, el iphone 5 es simplemente más "delgado" y poco más.
- Samsung, no innova, solo copia. 
- Nokia INNOVA, ha apostado por un concepto totalmente distinto con atractivas mejoras, el diseño, WP8, carga inalámbrica, pantalla ultrasensible, superioridad de la cámara y de la pantalla, etc.

La historia se repite, nunca mejor dicho


----------



## burbujito1982 (25 Sep 2012)

Sin estar a la última en "esmarfons", ya estoy un poco viejo para estar todo el dia colgado de un aparatito, se me ocurre una posible razón para que Nokia sin Android pueda ser interesante:

los que vivimos el auge de güindous y su casi monopolio total, empezamos recelar y se empezó a pensar que tanto poder era malo. Menos mal que hay linux.

Cuando gugel comenzó su andadura, era algo simpático, útil, desenfadado...

Pero ahora da la impresión de ser el hermano mayor del gran hermano. Lo utilizamos para todo, y si tienes crome o gemeil, no quiero ni pensar la cantidad de información que recopila y utiliza. 

A veces dan ganas de "dejarlo" o alejarse sus tentáculos.

No es el caralibro, pero su sutilidad y tecnología asustan.
Creo que al igual que pasará con las redes sociales la gente desconfiará cada vez más de algo que todo lo abarca y veo una oportunidad para la empresa de Vil Puertas que ya no parece un espía, o esa es mi percepción.

¿estoy muy equivocado?


----------



## Metge (25 Sep 2012)

tasagaste dijo:


> El gran problema de Nokia es el *güindos*



Fin del hilo, con Android venderían muchísimo mas, especialmente porque la calidad del hardware es muy alta, pero la jugada de meterse en esa mierda de SO les va a costar muy cara.

Yo ni me planteo Nokia por el SO, si fuera Android igual compraba el Lumia por la cámara, de hecho se me ha jodido mi móvil y me comprare el Samsumg.

EDITO: se me ha pasado una cosa muy importante: El Nokai NO deja expandir la memoria, yo siempre guardo mis datos en la tarjeta, si se jode el teléfono, pues nada, tengo mis datos siempre listos para ser recuperados.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

Metge dijo:


> Fin del hilo, con Android venderían muchísimo mas, especialmente porque la calidad del hardware es muy alta, pero la jugada de meterse en esa mierda de SO les va a costar muy cara.
> 
> Yo ni me planteo Nokia por el SO, si fuera Android igual compraba el Lumia por la cámara, de hecho se me ha jodido mi móvil y me comprare el Samsumg.
> 
> EDITO: se me ha pasado una cosa muy importante: El Nokai NO deja expandir la memoria, yo siempre guardo mis datos en la tarjeta, si se jode el teléfono, pues nada, tengo mis datos siempre listos para ser recuperados.



Para los que odiais tanto Windows...

Mobile OS comparison: Windows Phone 8 vs iOS 6.0 vs Android 4.1

Ahí tenéis una encuesta comparando las últimas versiones de los SO de apple, windows y android

Queda menos de un 8% por detrás de android

Ahí queda mi teoría de que la gente se está cansando de Apple y su SO, Android es joven y ha convencido, y WP8 ni tan siquiera ha salido y tiene más de un 40% de preferencia en las encuestas.

Los números están ahí. 

Además no entiendo vuestras críticas a WP8, bueno, "críticas" si se pueden llamar así, solo decís que es "una mierda" pero no explicáis porqué. Vamos, sin fundamento alguno, más que odio al sistema operativo, odíais a "Güindows" o más bien a Microsoft...

En fin, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

Como curiosidad, recientemente Nokia se ha quejado de que Htc utilice la marca de Windows Phone 8 para llamar así a sus nuevos modelos "HTC Windows phone 8S y Windows Phone 8X", ambas compañías se pelean por llevar la marca de WP8. Además Samsung se sube también al carro y ha decidido por diseñar móviles tanto para WP8 como para Android.

Y por cierto, los nuevos IPODS NANO tienen un diseño extrañamente similar a los nuevos Lumia...

Parece un Nokia Lumia, pero es un iPod Nano - tuexpertomovil.com







Lo dicho, Apple ha dejado de innovar, se queja de que samsung le copie, les demanda, gana un pastón por violación de sus patentes y ahora le copia el diseño a Nokia... ¿Hipocresía?


----------



## Metge (25 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ahí queda mi teoría de que la gente se está cansando de Apple y su SO, Android es joven y ha convencido, y WP8 ni tan siquiera ha salido y tiene más de *un 40% de preferencia en las encuestas*.
> 
> Los números están ahí.



Lo de las encuestas me da igual, esto no es un problema de a cuanta gente le gusta, sino de lo que yo, como usuario particular valor o necesito.

En mi caso que tenga tarjeta de memoria que yo pueda sacar del movil con MIS datos es importante, (ya se que eso es Hardware) y que el SO sea basado en Linux tambien me parece una garantia, mientras que el guindows me dal my mala espina en ese aspecto.



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Además *no entiendo vuestras críticas a WP8,* bueno, "críticas" si se pueden llamar así, solo decís que es "una mierda" pero no explicáis porqué. Vamos, sin fundamento alguno, más que odio al sistema operativo, odíais a "Güindows" o más bien a Microsoft...
> 
> En fin, lo que hay que leer.



Los problemas de SEGURIDAD del _guindos_ son legendarios, tanto del SO como del navegador, de nuevo, si mis datos de mi trabajo están en el teléfono, pues me da muy mal rollo que mi seguridad dependa de _guindows_, y mucho mas cuando ya se habla de utilizar el "Near Field Communication" para pagar etc...que auque yo lo desactivaria a saber si alguien consigue activarlo etc...Microsoft debe ser la empresa con el SO mas _juankeado_ del universo ::


EDITO: en tu comparativa dice esto: " Windows Phone 8 n*ow runs on the Windows NT kernel*, " paraiso de juankers hoija, Windows NT...no hase falta disí nada má.

Bueno sí, hace falta _disí_ esto, de tu comparativa:



Apps	IOS -> 650,000+	Android -> 600,000+ w8 ->	100,000+ que son el número de aplicaciones, es decir *6 veces más aplicaciones en Android* que en guindows


----------



## Mol34 (25 Sep 2012)

Os voy a dar un dato sobre blackberry que no sabéis, es interesante. Blackberry ha perdido mucha cuota de mercado, y android sube. Pues bien, las próximas versiones de blackberrys serán totalmente compatibles con cualquier programa para android. ¿Interesante?... así aprovechará todas las aplicaciones de android más las suyas....

Saludos


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

Metge dijo:


> Lo de las encuestas me da igual, esto no es un problema de a cuanta gente le gusta, sino de lo que yo, como usuario particular valor o necesito.
> 
> En mi caso que tenga tarjeta de memoria que yo pueda sacar del movil con MIS datos es importante, (ya se que eso es Hardware) y que el SO sea basado en Linux tambien me parece una garantia, mientras que el guindows me dal my mala espina en ese aspecto.
> 
> ...



Lo que a un usuario en particular le gusta, a mi eso no me importa, estamos hablando de invertir en bolsa, si a ti en el 2009 no te gustó el iphone 3G... ¿No invertirías en Apple en aquel entonces?

En cuanto a las aplicaciones, es lógico, nisiquiera ha salido al mercado, Android antes de tener 600,000 aplicaciones, empezó teniendo poco más de 10,000, y luego gracias a la difusión y popularización ha ido aumentando.


----------



## Metge (25 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> *Lo que a un usuario en particular le gusta, a mi eso no me importa*, estamos hablando de invertir en bolsa, si a ti en el 2009 no te gustó el iphone 3G... ¿No invertirías en Apple en aquel entonces?
> 
> En cuanto a las aplicaciones, es lógico, nisiquiera ha salido al mercado, Android antes de tener 600,000 aplicaciones, empezó teniendo poco más de 10,000, y luego gracias a la difusión y popularización ha ido aumentando.



OK, te doy razones objetivas por las que tu _mirlo blanco_ no es mejor producto que la competencia y te basas en no-se-sabe-que para vaticinar que habrán más aplicaciones (ya tienen que subir...un 600% concretamente para estar a la par) y todo será de color rosa...

Adelante, si tú crees en el producto pon la pasta y luego sya e verá, si aciertas: felicidades, si te equivocas...palmarás pasta, fin.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Te doi mi humilde opinion, puede gustar mas o menos, y es de manera intencionada, subjetiva, si te vale del añadido, de que por mi trabajo en probado TODOS, los telefonos que estan el mercado ahora mismo y aparte, sufrir a los clientes de los mismos con sus situaciones. (no todos exactamente, los que son exclusivos de un operador no...90% del total, 98% de los smartphones)
> 
> *Porque window no gusta? Porque tiene pocas aplicaciones, las buenas son de pago, y no se pueden piratear bien, aparte microsoft se labro muy mala fama con todas las versiones anteriores de windows, lentos, dificiles de configurar, faltos de aplicaciones, y los dejaba abandonados en cuando sacaba una generacion nueva.
> 
> ...



Pues no sé porqué me das ese enlace, viene a decir lo mismo que he dicho yo. y tu discrepas en lo mismo que estás discrepando conmigo, sobre el market share.

Además dices que Windows Phone 8 no triunfará porque tiene pocas aplicaciones (ya he contestado a eso en la anterior respuesta) y porque no son 'pirateables'. ¿No crees que hay una incongruencia en esta frase?

Osea, las empresas de software prefieren diseñar aplicaciones para un sistema operativo fácilmente pirateable según tú. La razón de que Android tenga tantas aplicaciones a día de hoy es porque hay más usuarios de Android que Windows Phone y que de Apple. 

Pero a medida que WP se extienda, cada vez más desarrolladores de software programarán para esta plataforma.

La razón por la que se programa para Windows antes de para Linux es porque es el SO más extendido del planeta. Lo mismo ocurre con Android en los smartphones, es más extendido. 

Y aquí pensaís que Nokia tiene que destronar a Apple o Samsung para que se doble su valor... y no podeis estar más equivocados. 

Intento debatir un tema, no pretendo convencer a nadie. Pero no me gusta que la gente entre, escriba una frase como "es una mierda" sin fundamento alguno y se vaya. 

Este foro deja mucho que desear si es así.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Que no importa? Para invertir en bolsa no importa nada, solo el dinero que disponga, pero para obtener beneficios...en cualquier ambito, es muy distinto



No sé porqué me contestas a eso con estas si sabes a qué me refiero..., pero te lo digo para que quede claro.

La opinión de 1 sólo usuario no importa, lo importante es la opinión de la MAYORÍA de usuarios. 

Además lo estáis enfocando fatal, mirad la contabilidad, mirad los números, mirad las perspectivas de crecimiento, y con eso determinais el valor de una empresa. 

Para los que no sepais nada de lo que estoy hablando (sobretodo en mi segunda respuesta), os pondré un ejemplo sencillo (los números son ficticios). Tenemos a Apple, Samsung y Nokia. Supongamos que solo se dedican a vender móviles y tienen los mismos costes...

Apple tiene un marketshare del 40% y su empresa vale 400 millones
Samsung tiene un marketshare del 40% y su empresa vale 400 millones
Nokia tiene un marketshare del 20% y su empresa vale 100 millones.

¿En cuál invertirías?

Pues en ese concepto tan simple, es en lo que se basa mi análisis.

Yo creo que ya hemos discutido suficiente en cuanto al tema de software / hardware de los distintos móviles, ni que fuera un foro de tecnología, que por cierto, es de lo que más os habeis quejado antes de publicar la segunda parte.

Invertir es más sobre contabilidad y análisis de oportunidades y detección de stocks infravalorados, que toda esa parafernalia del "ami me gusta android y WP8 es una mierda y lo sé porque trabajo en una tienda vendiendo móviles".

Aún no he visto una respuesta medianamente decente, ni una respuesta analizando los "números" de la empresa, ni las patentes, ni Navteq, ni nada, yo os leo... pero vosotros ¿Leéis?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Te doi el enlace para que veas que yo si admito otros puntos de vista, y aporto fuentes.
> 
> Sobre que las empresas prefieran o no diseñar aplicaciones para un sistema pirateable, se lo puedes preguntar a la propia microsoft con windows o a sony con la PS2.
> 
> ...




Lo dicho, NO LEES. 

Aunque NOKIA no creciera NADA, debería valer el doble de lo que vale ahora (leete la respuesta 2 del hilo). ¿Lu pillas?

Si crece, valdrá aún más. 

Ese es el concepto, joder, ya paso de contestar si la gente no se lee nada antes de contestar


----------



## vicius23 (25 Sep 2012)

Nokia tiene las mismas posibilidades de convertirse en Apple, LAS MISMAS, que yo de comprar un piso este año.

CERO.

Y ahora te voy a hacer yo un análisis, porque no se tú, pero he trabajado, trabajo y trabajaré en el ámbito de los móviles y he seguido muy de cerca a cada marca.

Nokia es una empresa bastante buena, y tiene una gran virtud: Se le da muy bien hacer móviles sencillos, baratos y que gustan a las masas por su bajo precio. El problema viene cuando lo que quiere la gente son móviles caros, como ahora.

Nokia EN SU VIDA ha hecho un móvil de gama alta TOP. Los Communicator más caros no valían su precio, el 8800 era algo así como "nos sobra la pasta y lo hacemos como queremos", pero no justificaba su precio... etcétera.

Y llegamos a la actualidad: Si a una persona le das a elegir entre un iPhone y un Lumia 920, cogerá el iPhone 90 de cada 100 veces.

Cito un párrafo tuyo:



> Los Iphones de Apple, eran superiores tecnológicamente hablando frente a sus competidores desde el 2007, mejor cámara, atractivo diseño, mejor procesador, más rápido, etc. Eso es lo que le permitió liderar las ventas en los años venideros. Una superioridad tecnológica y un más que efectivo marketing.



Vuelves a demostrar que no tienes idea alguna. El iPhone técnicamente era INFERIOR a casi todo lo que había en el mercado. No tenía 3G cuando en España ya había mierdamóviles con 3G y los usanos ya ni te cuento los que tenían, la cámara era una PUTA MIERDA, mi SonyEricsson se meaba en el iPhone, y el procesador era quizás lo único remarcable. El precio del dispositivo estaba determinado por la inversión BESTIAL en R&D y en la fabricación de las pantallas.

*Conclusión: Para que Nokia triunfe ha de haber MADMAX global, que ni dios pueda pagarse un iPhone o un Android carete y que nos conformemos con jugar a la serpiente.* O que de aquí a X tiempo cambie el mercado, cosa que dudo.

PD: Mucho no entiendes del tema cuando pones, y cito textualmente, "Carlz Weis". Creo que es IMPOSIBLE escribirlo peor, amigo. CARL ZEISS


----------



## vicius23 (25 Sep 2012)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Samsung y Apple estan que se matan a patentes entre ellas, una nueva demanda y no sabes como podrian reaccionar los mercados. Recordar que apple casi quiebra 2 veces, y que ya no tiene a jobs.
> 
> Nokia, a despedido a todo su personal de desarrollo, ahora solo son integradores de chinophones con windows phone.
> 
> Yo no invertia con ninguna de las 3, me parece una situacion muy volatil, obviamente inviertiendo bien, se puede sacar un buen pico.



Yo soy un gran admirador de Jobs y su obra en sus dos etapas en Apple, pero te digo una cosa: Apple sin Jobs está vendiendo más que nunca, creciendo más que nunca e ingresando más que nunca. OS X y los iDevices son un legado que a poco que evolucionen durarán 5 años siendo líderes MINIMO.

Y en gran parte gracias a este hombre, que por cierto seguro que no se diseñó las orejas:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

vicius23 dijo:


> Nokia tiene las mismas posibilidades de convertirse en Apple, LAS MISMAS, que yo de comprar un piso este año.
> 
> CERO.
> 
> ...



Si te lees todas las respuestas que he dado (sobretodo las últimas) sabrás de lo que hablo. 

En cuanto a lo de CarL Zeiss, ha sido un error al teclear, no te vas a morir por eso.

Paso de estar repitiendo lo mismo. Apple fanboy. 

Por cierto para de mentir, tu habrás trabajado para alguna tienda vendiendo móviles, osea de inversión no tienes nidea, y al parecer nisiquiera de móviles.

Comparativa entre los telefonos moviles iPhone 3G y Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10

Ahí tienes una comparativa del Iphone 3g con el xperia x10 de sony ericsson (el más avanzado de la casa de entonces). NI PUNTO DE COMPARACIÓN. LE DA MIL VUELTAS EL IPHONE.

Si quereis citar algo haced el favor de hacerlo desde el punto de vista de inversión y parad ya de debatir sobre vuestras experiencias (a saber si son reales) como expertos en móviles, cuando no teneis ni la menor idea del tema de patentes de Nokia ni que Nokia gana 10 $ por cada iphone que vende Apple. 

Como digo, NO LEEIS UNA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

vicius23 dijo:


> Yo soy un gran admirador de Jobs y su obra en sus dos etapas en Apple, pero te digo una cosa: Apple sin Jobs está vendiendo más que nunca, creciendo más que nunca e ingresando más que nunca. OS X y los iDevices son un legado que a poco que evolucionen durarán 5 años siendo líderes MINIMO.
> 
> Y en gran parte gracias a este hombre, que por cierto seguro que no se diseñó las orejas:



Es el mismo Tim Cook el que se ha cargado el Iphone 5 al incluir mapas de apple maps con fallos en todos los lados, ese mismo Tim Cook que dijo que hacer un "móvil más delgado es el reto de ingeniería más difícil de la historia de Apple". 

Las ventas NO signfican demasiado, de hecho los analistas de Wall Street estimaban las ventas durante el primer fin de semana en 8 millones de unidades vendidas, sin embargo se han vendido 5 millones. Eso sí, un record, pero no deja de decepcionar a los inversores. Apple ayer cayó un 2% al conocerse la noticia.

Bien bien bien, que todos aquí seáis unos fanboys de apple me parece estupendo, comprad acciones de Apple (si no los teneis ya), porque yo compraré las de Nokia y veremos cuáles suben más.

Por cierto ya que os gustan tantos los líderes de cada sector, ¿Porqué no comprasteis acciones de Facebook en su salida, total son líderes en redes sociales?

*EN FIN NO LEEIS NADA. Y SI NO OS IMPORTA ENFOCAD ESTE HILO DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA DE LA INVERSIÓN Y VALORACIÓN DE UNA EMPRESA, NO DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA DE HABER TRABAJADO VENDIENDO MÓVILES EN UN "PHONE HOUSE". 
*
AQUÍ SOIS UNOS MANIPULADORES (ME PARECE RARO QUE CASI TODOS LOS CRÍTICOS CON NOKIA HAYAN TRABAJADO "MUY DE CERCA" DE LOS TELÉFONOS MÓVILES) O NO TENÉIS NI IDEA (PORQUE NUNCA HABLÁIS DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA DE LA INVERSIÓN, DE LA CONTABILIDAD, ETC), ES LÓGICO QUE SI HABEIS TRABAJADO PARA UN PHONE HOUSE, SEGURAMENTE DE VALORACIÓN DE EMPRESAS E INVERSIONES NO TENGÁIS NI IDEA SALVO HABEROS LEÍDO LOS TIPICOS LIBROS DE "HAZTE RICO EN 2 DÍAS EN LA BOLSA" Y POR EL ESTILO.


----------



## ivanbg (25 Sep 2012)

Sinceramente, no creo que sea buena idea, ni comprar acciones de Nokia, ni de Apple...

Cuando Nokia se reinvente (como hizo Apple hace unos años)... Ese sera el momento de invertir en Nokia...

¿Se ha reinventado Nokia al incluir el nuevo sistema operativo de Windows? Creo que no...

¿Podrá hacerlo en un futuro? Porque no... Pero probablemente no la veamos vendiendo teléfonos móviles...


----------



## neofiz (25 Sep 2012)

Hay algo que no cuentas, la competitividad de Nokia.

El mercado ha elegido android por precio, ha elegido apple por calidad y 
windows phone ha quedado a un tercer lugar. El symbian se ha vendido a los curiosos o desinformados.

Nokia, a parte, no vende android. Se han dado el batacazo por cabezones. Como los sony ericson tenían que haber sacado android aunque hubiese sido tarde.

Pero si windows phone llega a ser un sistema deseado en el mercado, samsung, htc, huawei y otras marcas no dudarán en sacar móviles con ese sistema operativo. O incluso actualizar los modelos que ya ha sacado pagando el sistema operativo si se hunde android. 

Windows no se ha casado con Nokia de forma equitativa. Windows intentará expandir su sistema aunque tenga que hundir a Nokia. 

Nokia tendrá que competir mejor en calidad y precio con el resto de marcas porque windows 8 no es ninguna ventaja para ellos. Es un peso muerto que el dia que resucite, si lo hace, lo adquirirá la competencia.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> Hay algo que no cuentas, la competitividad de Nokia.
> 
> El mercado ha elegido android por precio, ha elegido apple por calidad y
> windows phone ha quedado a un tercer lugar. El symbian se ha vendido a los curiosos o desinformados.
> ...



El mercado ha escogido android porque dispone de móviles que van desde los 50 euros de los módelos más básico hasta los 800 y más de gama alta, esto mismo va a ocurrir con WP8 que tiene modelos desde los 50 en adelante. Android es el sistema operativo para móviles más extendido, por encima de IOS. 
Aún así, existen en relación al usuario/número de aplicaciones menos "apps" para android que para Apple. 

Software libre, ese es un arma de doble filo. Según un reciente estudio, los usuarios de "apple" valen más que uno de "Android" por la razón de que los usuarios de Apple son más propensos a pagar por las aplicaciones. 

Respecto a lo que dices de si va a ser un éxito WP8, ya lo está siendo, las casas como Samsung y HTC ya tienen modelos que saldrán al mercado con este sistema operativo. 

Respecto a la competitividad, es un tema que ya he discutido en este hilo, NOKIA gracias a las patentes que tiene es superior técnicamente a cualquier otro competidor, patentes que han sido adquiridas hace unos años y ahora están empezando a dar frutos como podemos apreciar en el Lumia 920. Además de los royalties que cobra Nokia por el uso de las mismas que asciende a 500 millones de dólares anuales.

Yo estoy diciendo que una empresa lider en I+D, que esta infravalorada a nivel contable, sin apenas deudas, y con unos ingresos fijos, y con un producto que francamente creo que puede cautivar al mercado, debería estar valorada en al menos el doble de lo que vale ahora.

Una empresa que es tecnológicamente superior a largo plazo siempre gana (Caso Zynga vs Electronic Arts).


----------



## kaxkamel (25 Sep 2012)

NOKIA si eso...

será comprada por windows a precio puta.. luego de que veamos su cotización hundirse más y más
y los accionistas que compren ahora harán un negocio ruinoso

y sino... queda un laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo camino hasta que el negocio de nokia remonte de verdad (dejen de caer y de empalmar fracaso tras fracaso)... hasta que sea interesante empezar a posicionarse en el valor. Si realmente dejan de ser una empresa que camina con paso firme hacia su puta ruina para convertirse en la nueva apple... hay tiempo de sobra para ver la evolución... mejor dejar escapar los primeros céntimos de subida hasta ver si realmente reconduce su camino (que yo creo que no, pero en fin) y montarse en ella cuando sea caballo ganador (si sube la cuarta parte de apple... hay tiempo de sobra para aventuras)

en cualquiera de los dos casos... me parece una inmejorable manera de palmar pasta lo de comprar acciones de la susodicha

nota 1: no tengo nada contra nokia... he tenido varios telefonos suyos (el último un 5800) pero obviamente los abandoné por teléfonos android cuando llegó el momento (como casi el 95% de los ex-usuarios de la marca)


nota 2: el promotor del hilo es un fanboy de pantalón largo (el post del inicio es de vergüenza... lleno de ridículos calificativos, vergonzantes y nada objetivos... le ha faltado masturbarse con el nuevo terminal) al que auguro un OWNED como la copa de un pino a muy corto plazo. compre, compre acciones de nokia y ya nos contará...
o es un crío esparciendo su bisoñez o un troll o... (supongo que hay más opciones pero a mi no se me ocurren)


----------



## a la ruina (25 Sep 2012)

Yo no he probado Windows 8 Phone, pero si en el PC y es una puta mierda de interfaz, confusa a más no poder.







Me parece que sacrifica la funcionalidad y rapidez en favor del diseño minimalista. No lo compro ni de coña. 

Lo que hay que reconocer es que el Lumia 920 es un movil cojonudo. Lo compraría si llevara Android, pero no con la mierda de WP8


----------



## Señor Conservador (25 Sep 2012)

Pues yo tambien veo una buena inversion comprar NOKIAS, tarde o temprano despegaran, Finlandia entera como pais no los dejara caer e INDIA/BRASIL/CHINA quieren telefonos baratos para su Megapoblacion a corto plazo y el simbian alli puede acabar de morir bien, dejando dividendos.
Creo que en question de pocos años puede despegar hacia arriba, lo suyo seria meter 1K y esperar a que triplique y si los pierdes pues no pasa nada, solo eran 1K.

Solo hablo por hablar, no metere la pasta alli pero no lo veo mala opcion.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> nota 2: el promotor del hilo es un fanboy de pantalón largo (el post del inicio es de vergüenza... lleno de ridículos calificativos, vergonzantes y nada objetivos... le ha faltado masturbarse con el nuevo terminal) al que auguro un OWNED como la copa de un pino a muy corto plazo. compre, compre acciones de nokia y ya nos contará...
> o es un crío esparciendo su bisoñez o un troll o... (supongo que hay más opciones pero a mi no se me ocurren)



Cito para futuro OWNED

Y sí, soy un fanboy de nokia (recientemente convertido desde Android), de hecho me voy a comprar un Lumia 920. 

Si te lees la segunda respuesta en vez de hablar por hablar quizás no vayas por ahí diciendo gilipolleces.

Todavía no tengo acciones de Nokia pero no te niego que vaya a entrar dentro de poco.

Y en vez de descalificar a los demás con insultos, podrías aportar algo de mayor valor y que tenga que ver con el hilo, aunque dudo que tu cerebro de para eso.


----------



## kaxkamel (25 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Cito para futuro OWNED
> 
> Y sí, soy un fanboy de nokia (recientemente convertido desde Android), de hecho me voy a comprar un Lumia 920.
> 
> ...



si lo ves tan claro... compra y deja de spamear... y de vender crecepelo... niñato!

vete a dar por culo con otras "maravillosas" previsiones como las que rebuznaste en el hilo en el que te "vendías" como adivino trader...
a cascarla!


----------



## Metge (25 Sep 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> Hay algo que no cuentas, la competitividad de Nokia.
> 
> *El mercado ha elegido android por precio, ha elegido apple por calidad y
> windows phone ha quedado a un tercer lugar. El symbian se ha vendido a los curiosos o desinformados.*
> ...



Fin del hilo.

El Lumina 920 tiene un hardware cojonudo, pero sin android no lo compro ni loco.

No hay ninguna razón objetiva para que Nokia sea un exito en el futuro.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Sep 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> si lo ves tan claro... compra y deja de spamear... y de vender crecepelo... niñato!
> 
> vete a dar por culo con otras "maravillosas" previsiones como las que rebuznaste en el hilo en el que te "vendías" como adivino trader...
> *a cascarla*!



Kaxkamela tu


----------



## Humim (26 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El mercado ha escogido android porque dispone de móviles que van desde los 50 euros de los módelos más básico hasta los 800 y más de gama alta, esto mismo va a ocurrir con WP8 que tiene modelos desde los 50 en adelante. Android es el sistema operativo para móviles más extendido, por encima de IOS.
> Aún así, existen en relación al usuario/número de aplicaciones menos "apps" para android que para Apple.
> 
> Software libre, ese es un arma de doble filo. Según un reciente estudio, los usuarios de "apple" valen más que uno de "Android" por la razón de que los usuarios de Apple son más propensos a pagar por las aplicaciones.
> ...





Lo que es superior tecnologicamente no siempre triunfa.*Ni de coña *, recuerdas que paso con el video VHS? O eras demasiado pequeño?, los otros dos sistemas Betta y otro que no recuerdo eran SUPERIORES TECNOLOGICAMENTE tenian mas calidad, pero triunfo el VHS se impuso el peor porque, pues entre otros motivos tenia más difusión sobretodo, que casualidad justo lo que pasa con android que está mas difundido que el wp8.

Coincido con la mayoría de foreros que han dado su opinión , no me compro el lumia ni loco tengo un HTC andorid que me va de puta madre, y hace lo mismo que un Apple.

Para mi lo Nokia la cagó con el 5800 , el primer móvil táctil que hicieron, el primero que salio al mercado, pero claro era una putismia mierda, luego vinieron otros lo hicieron mejor y supieron captar al gran publico, osea Apple con su iphone.

Como inversor das consejos , y ni siquiera has invertido un duro en nokia tiene huevos la cosa, consejos vendo que para mi no tengo.Lo único que he podido sacar en claro que seguramente sea verdad es que el precio de nokia en bolsa esta a la mitad del que debería por valor contable.No obstante su negro futuro hacen que su precio este muy por debajo, la bolsa descuenta con antelación y creo que es lo que ocurre con nokia descuentan que va a valer menos en un futuro, de nada sirve que le paguen patentes si no genera un negocio con beneficios.Tal como va va directa a la bancarrota.

Y otro apunte que han dicho por ahí, se pueden meter 1000 pavos a ver si suena la flauta , y si sacas dinero te sacas un pico y si los pierdes es poca pasta.


----------



## eugenio (26 Sep 2012)

Samsung se va a llevar el gato al agua de todas todas.
Nadie les podrá toser, y creo que no les falta mucho para convertirse en un imperio.
Tan solo os digo, que se hacen su propio procesador ARM (exynos), los chipsets, sus propias pantallas, sus propias pcb's y en tema de software no se han casado con nadie e incluso usan software libre en muchos de sus productos. Esa estrategia de hacerlo todo inhouse, es insuperable si se consigue el nivel que ellos han logrado.
Los demás a su lado son simples montadores del tres al cuarto, y si, sobre todo hablo de apple. Me apuesto mi bocata de atún de mañana que la mayoria de las mejoras importantes a partir de ahora vendran de la empresa coreana.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Sep 2012)

Humim dijo:


> Lo que es superior tecnologicamente no siempre triunfa.*Ni de coña *, recuerdas que paso con el video VHS? O eras demasiado pequeño?, los otros dos sistemas Betta y otro que no recuerdo eran SUPERIORES TECNOLOGICAMENTE tenian mas calidad, pero triunfo el VHS se impuso el peor porque, pues entre otros motivos tenia más difusión sobretodo, que casualidad justo lo que pasa con android que está mas difundido que el wp8.
> 
> Coincido con la mayoría de foreros que han dado su opinión , no me compro el lumia ni loco tengo un HTC andorid que me va de puta madre, y hace lo mismo que un Apple.
> 
> ...



Si bien lo que dije fue muy generalista en cuanto a la superioridad tecnológica se refiere, también he decir que no es comparable el caso de VHS vs Beta con el caso de Nokia.

La victoria de VHS sobre Beta fue una cuestión costes.

VHS entró al mercado con un formato con el doble de duración que el formato Beta, sí es cierto que Beta es superior en calidad, pero también más caro. Esto hizo que muchos profesionales escogieran el formato VHS, entre ellos, empresas de pornografía, a las cuales muchos atribuyeron el éxito de VHS en parte a dichas empresas (en aquella época la pornografía era algo totalmente nuevo).

En los años siguientes, Beta lanzó nuevos modelos que permitían grabar hasta 5 horas, pero para entonces VHS ya dominaba el mercado. Entraron con un productor superior, pero más caro y además tarde. A esto hay que añadir que no fue ninguna innovación, más bien una mejora.

No creo que sea comparable con el caso de Nokia por varios motivos:

1) Apple y Android si bien tienen desarrolladores de aplicaciones que diseñan únicamente para sus plataformas, no ocurre con la mayoría. Hoy en día la mayoría de las empresas desarrolladoras de aplicaciones, programan juegos para todas las plataformas. Simplemente hay que cambiar de lenguaje de programación. La razón por la que los Windows Phone tengan aún tan pocas aplicaciones es por que apenas apoyan su plataforma y actualizan muy poco. Esto no ocurrirá con WP8. 
VHS logró que industrias enteras como el cine usaran su formato desde un principio. 

2) Aún no sabemos el precio de los nuevos modelos de Nokia, he ahí la clave. Si ofrecen un producto superior a un precio más reducido que la competencia, es un éxito asegurado. En Beta vs VHS, Beta era más caro que VHS y además de menor duración de grabación. 
NOKIA LUMIA 920 ES SUPERIOR EN TODO AL IPHONE 5.

3) Beta con los modelos posteriores apenas aportan ligeras mejoras. En el caso de Nokia, presentan un producto totalmente diferenciado e innovador. He ahí la clave del éxito.

Respecto a lo que dices que doy consejos, YO NO DOY CONSEJOS, YO SOLO QUIERO DEBATIR EL TEMA. 

Mi posición es obvia, y voy a entrar en Nokia después de que publique resultados del Q3.

Y sí, yo era demasiado joven entonces, pero hemos estudiado el caso en la carrera.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Sep 2012)

eugenio dijo:


> Samsung se va a llevar el gato al agua de todas todas.
> Nadie les podrá toser, y creo que no les falta mucho para convertirse en un imperio.
> Tan solo os digo, que se hacen su propio procesador ARM (exynos), los chipsets, sus propias pantallas, sus propias pcb's y en tema de software no se han casado con nadie e incluso usan software libre en muchos de sus productos. Esa estrategia de hacerlo todo inhouse, es insuperable si se consigue el nivel que ellos han logrado.
> Los demás a su lado son simples montadores del tres al cuarto, y si, sobre todo hablo de apple. Me apuesto mi bocata de atún de mañana que la mayoria de las mejoras importantes a partir de ahora vendran de la empresa coreana.



La respuesta más sensata que he visto hasta ahora :Aplauso:

Desde luego el 'chaebol' coreano es una empresa a tener en cuenta, una pena que en mi broker no se pueda invertir en acciones surcoreanas.

Además también van a desarrollar tanto para Windows Phone como para Android, quizás Nokia debería haber apostado por ambas plataformas. 

Quizás en el largo plazo, Samsung se convierta en el líder del sector, pero yo mantengo mi posición de que Nokia no se quedará atrás y aunque sea la 3º marca más vendida del mercado, su cotización como poco es el triple que el de ahora.

Samsung es débil en cuanto a software se refiere, no se ha casado con nadie, pero el tema de mapas y navegación integrada será uno de los puntos en los que tendrá que competir con Nokia a traves de Google o deberían usar el software de Navteq (pagando Royalties a Nokia).


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Sep 2012)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Pero si eres tu el que te pegaste un megapost fanboy, intentando evangelizar a todos, haciendo de tu experiencia personal, prediccion del mercado traida desde el futuro cual moises smarfoniano.
> 
> Con la tasa de paro actual no me importaria trabajar en un tph, mucho mejor que quedarme en paro. Podrias aclararnos en que trabajas, de que fuentes de sabidura bebes?
> 
> No si se si eres un troll, o estas a sueldo de nokia para crear opinion en los foros.



Soy alumno de último curso de carrera de finanzas y contabilidad, dentro del top 5% de la promoción.

En el próximo cuatrimestre empiezo prácticas en una empresa de trading. 

Llevo personalmente haciendo trading desde 2º de carrera sobretodo con análisis fundamental en el sector tecnológico y sobretodo short-selling en derivados financieros (CFDs). Mi mayor acierto desde lejos ha sido Groupon, durante la realización de un trabajo para una asignatura de estrategia en la universidad, me di cuenta de lo poco viable que era el modelo de negocio de Groupon, además de ser fácilmente copiable, ahí vi la oportunidad y la aproveché. Aumenté mis posiciones en la empresa a medida que obtenía más beneficios. Me puse en corto a los 27$ poco después de que saliera a bolsa y cerré a los 4$ hace unas semanas. 

Últimamente estoy variando mi estrategia para pasar a ser inversor, Nokia es una de mis ases en la manga, RIM es un candidato perfecto para hacer trading, cualquier banco es una inversión asegurada si entrase sin apalancamiento.

Las únicas fuentes de sabiduría de las que bebo son de los libros de texto de la universidad, además de leer análisis de expertos en materia de páginas como bloomberg, reuters, cnbc, etc...

Además también estoy introduciéndome en el análisis técnico con un enfoque estadístico, que podría ser bastante útil.

He escrito este hilo para debatir esta inversión a un nivel más técnico para que la gente pueda aportar opiniones acerca de los ingresos, de las deudas, de los activos, de la directiva... todo en cuanto a análisis fundamental se refiere, y NO SOLO desde el punto de vista de la proyección de futuro de la empresa. 

Me ha decepcionado bastante ver que tras haber tenido que escribir todo eso, la gente no lo lea desviando el tema a Android y windows phone. 

También estoy decepcionado que el nivel financiero aquí en España sea tan bajo, se supone que esto es un foro de bolsa, pero cualquier foro en inglés está a años luz en nivel este foro. 

El tiempo dirá quién tiene razón, y si no se aporta nada nuevo al tema, voy a dejar de responder. 

saludos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Soy alumno de último curso de carrera de finanzas y contabilidad, dentro del top 5% de la promoción.
> 
> En el próximo cuatrimestre empiezo prácticas en una empresa de trading.
> 
> ...





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo personalmente quiero dedicarme a esto a un nivel profesional y aunque los libros que mencionas estoy seguro que son muy interesantes, no creo que tenga tiempo para leerlos, ya que estoy detrás de las certificaciones CMT y CFA, que son certificaciones mundialmente reconocidas y ya son suficiente material de estudio.
> Por no decir que soy alumno de 3º de carrera y estoy también preparándome el GMAT por si lo otro falla y así poder entrar en un master en finanzas.
> 
> Sin embargo me gustaría preguntarte acerca del análisis técnico y el análisis fundamental... ¿Cuál usas más y cuál es más efectivo?. Lo pregunto porque he leído análisis (sobretodo fundamental) en inglés de gente con MBA de Harvard o Wharton y gente que trabaja en Wall street y luego aciertan menos que una escopeta de feria..., ya sea como bien dices porque el mercado es irracional o porque intentan manipularnos como algunos insinuan.
> ...



Te he pillado...O eres alumno de 3 o de 5. Si te inventas un troll al menos curratelo. Y un consejo a nivel personal si quieres invertir en bolsa de verdad nunca te olvides de la cualidad mas importante "humildad"


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te he pillado...O eres alumno de 3 o de 5. Si te inventas un troll al menos curratelo. Y un consejo a nivel personal si quieres invertir en bolsa de verdad nunca te olvides de la cualidad mas importante "humildad"



No has pillado a nadie ponzi, soy de último curso de carrera, es decir 4º, lo mío es un grado no una licenciatura.

Dije de 3º porque en 4º son todas optativas, que eran las que me han convalidado al irme de Erasmus el año pasado a Universidad de Warwick (UK). 
Lo que tengo ahora son tres asignaturas de 3º y dos de 4º, así que puedo decir que soy tercero, cuarto o último año.

En cuanto a la humildad te equivocas completamente, creo que es conveniente exponer el perfil de cada uno para determinar la solidez de sus respuestas. Sino vete a foros especializados en inglés y verás que ahí no solo muestran su trayectoria profesional, ponen nombre y apellidos.
Por no decir que hoy en día si quieres ser portfolio manager o hedge fund manager tienes que mostrar tus credenciales y resultados frente a los clientes para que te confíen su dinero. 

Como persona soy muy humilde, como profesional, NO. Tú más que nadie deberías saber la importancia de esto.

Sé que tú sabes pero lo que no sé es qué haces en foros como estos donde los análisis son mediocres (puedes ver el nivel de la gente de aquí con solo leer las respuestas a este hilo).

saludos y no creo que vaya a perder más tiempo por estos foros (por eso te pregunté acerca de otros foros en el otro hilo)


----------



## Francisco Camps (26 Sep 2012)

Yo llevo un tiempo esperando entrar en el valor, pero no sé si me ciega mi pasión por lo Europeo, frente a lo USAno y otros enemigos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No has pillado a nadie ponzi, soy de último curso de carrera, es decir 4º, lo mío es un grado no una licenciatura.
> 
> Dije de 3º porque en 4º son todas optativas, que eran las que me han convalidado al irme de Erasmus el año pasado a Universidad de Warwick (UK).
> Lo que tengo ahora son tres asignaturas de 3º y dos de 4º, así que puedo decir que soy tercero, cuarto o último año.
> ...



He visto caer a muchos hedge e inversores por orgullo. En la bolsa los fallos se pagan muy caros no lo olvides nunca. En el año 2000 muchos se burlaron de Parames y Buffet porque no invertian en tecnologicas dejando de ganar un 30% o 40% anual, a dia de hoy no queda ni uno. Y curiosamente muchos de esos eran esos tiburones que tanto te gusta seguir de Wall Street. Cuando estallo la crisis subprime uno de los hombres mas ricos de Alemania decidio ponerse corto en Volkswagen porque aun no habia caido como el resto del mercado,.para ponerse corto porsche le dejo sus accs de vw, el pobre iluso acepto el caramelo. A los pocos dias vw no paraba de subir porque porsche estaba comprando accs. Sabes como acabo?? Se tiro a las vias de un tren. Sabes cual es la leccion mas importante aqui?? Nunca arriesgues algo que es importante para ti por conseguir algo que no necesitas. Te das cuenta ??Uno de los hombres mas ricos de Alemania se arruino simplemente por querer ganar mas. Y si investigas un poco veras que en Wall street encontraras mas historias de miserias que de grandezas (suicidios incluidos) . La verdad yo aqui he encontrado a gente muy preparada y bastante humilde (curtida a base de años de mercado , y eso amigo no tiene precio). Sobre la universidad sinceramente me rio de su formacion,lo poco salvable es Contabilidad, Matematicas y Estadistica y con los masters tres cuartas partes de lo mismo. Lo que he aprendido ha sido a traves de canales extraoficiales, la verdad analizo empresas no porque vaya a conseguir x o z de terceros sino porque me gusta. Te dare un consejo "Para encontrar tu propia grandeza guiate por ti mismo y nunca por terceros".


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

http://www.elmundo.es/america/2010/12/11/economia/1292078258.html


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2009/01/06/actualidad/1231230775_850215.html


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En los próximos años, estoy seguro que NOKIA sobrepasará a Apple por una serie de razones. No creo que la linea de productos de Lumia vayan a suponer un gran enemigo a tener en cuenta para el negocio de los Iphones en los próximos dos años. Sin embargo, creo que es importante enfocarse en sus activos tecnológicos de la compañía que son los que van a convertir a Nokia una atractiva inversión en los próximos años.
> Además no creo que los inversores de Apple están teniendo en cuenta que los Iphones se están "commoditizando" cada vez más.
> Mirando la suma de las partes de NOKIA, puedes observas que la compañía debería estar valorada por encima de los 13 billones de dólares usando valuaciones muy conservadoras, esto es 3 billones de dólares por encima de la valoración actual del mercado. Además se asuma que la compañía está en "break-even" es decir sin pérdidas ni ganancias en términos de beneficios.
> 
> ...



Me gusta debatir sobre diferentes puntos de vista. Yo hay bastantes cosas que no termimo de ver de tu analisis...


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native

El problema de Nokia es muy simple, cada dia vende menos y su estructura de costes sigue intacta, excepto por los despidos del ultimo trimestre aun asi cada trimestre que pasa pierde mas dinero. No me puedes decir que las ventas de Nokia estan creciendo porque no es verdad. Lo de Navtec puede ser interesante analizarlo ,le echare una ojeada. Por cierto valorar una empresa a price to sales de 3 es valorarla muy cara.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Tengo un post donde ya lo mencione de refilon pero lo volvere a comentar:

-Nokia es un negocio donde como minimo hay que vender 40000 mill , a dia de hoy no consigue esa cifra y cada trimestre que pasa sus perdidas se incrementan. Lo bueno que tiene Nokia es que esta regalada pero literalmente regalada (es comprar duros a tres pesetas). Por cada accion que compras en caja tienes 2,94 eu y su valor contable es de 3,2. El problema es que las perdidas se estan comiendo esa caja. Ahora mismo comprar Nokia no es invertir es especular es como comprar el rasca de la once. Yo estimo que a la velocidad que va declarando perdidas tendra de margen como mucho 2 años para reinventarse. Es importante recalcar que Nokia nunca tuvo buenos margenes de negocio (margen neto medio 5%) lo que ocurria que para el activo y el patrimonio neto que tenia vendia mucho asi que la rentabilidad de la empresa y de sus accionistas era elevada (roa y roe)


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

...........


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Mira lo que pensaban de Navteq en 2004

http://www.polimalo.com/2004/12/navteq-y-la-madre-que-los-pario/


Por cierto tu has visto el potencial de google??Me cuesta creer que Navteq vaya a ser la panacea del futuro mas bien le estan creciendo los enanos por doquier.Mira esta entrevista de 2009 (fijate atentamente en uno de los clientes de atlas "bmw" si la misma bmw que en 2004 llevaba navteq

http://elpais.com/diario/2009/02/26/ciberpais/1235616022_850215.html


----------



## Humim (26 Sep 2012)

Aunque yo ya te contesté has hecho un buen post diciendo lo que piensas y aportando al foro tus mas o menos fundadas opiniones y creando un buen debate que a partir de ahora la mayoria le echaremos un vistazo a Nokia sabiendo mucho mejor como está el valor. :Aplauso:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo un post donde ya lo mencione de refilon pero lo volvere a comentar:
> 
> -*Nokia es un negocio donde como minimo hay que vender 40000 mill* , a dia de hoy no consigue esa cifra y cada trimestre que pasa sus perdidas se incrementan. Lo bueno que tiene Nokia es que esta regalada pero literalmente regalada (es comprar duros a tres pesetas). Por cada accion que compras en caja tienes 2,94 eu y su valor contable es de 3,2. El problema es que las perdidas se estan comiendo esa caja. Ahora mismo comprar Nokia no es invertir es especular es como comprar el rasca de la once. Yo estimo que a la velocidad que va declarando perdidas tendra de margen como mucho 2 años para reinventarse. Es importante recalcar que Nokia nunca tuvo buenos margenes de negocio (margen neto medio 5%) lo que ocurria que para el activo y el patrimonio neto que tenia vendia mucho asi que la rentabilidad de la empresa y de sus accionistas era elevada (roa y roe)



Lo dudo mucho Ponzi, si facturara esa cantidad como mínimo estaría al triple de su cotización actual, en cuanto a las pérdidas, ya sabes como funciona la bolsa, si las pérdidas son menos que las esperadas por los analista, eso supone un incremento en el precio de la acción. 
Ya te vale generar 100.000 millones que como los analistas esperen que generes 120.000 millones y no lo consigas, el valor en bolsa se desploma. 

Yo ya os lo he dicho, y aquel que me acusaba de no tener acciones en nokia, pues ahora las tengo, me he colocado con 5000€ en CFD de apalancamiento 10:1 a 2 euros por acción esta misma mañana al abrir el mercado.

Y os digo que ahí se quedarán para que veais mi confianza en el valor.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira lo que pensaban de Navteq en 2004
> 
> NAVTEQ (y la madre que los parió) | El Blog de PoliMalo
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, no puedo acceder a la página del país.

En segundo lugar para tu información, "atlas" es una empresa distinta a navteq. Ambas eran competidoras en el sector de la navegación. "Atlas" es la empresa detrás de TomTom. Google al empezar con los mapas, solicitó los servicios de atlas.

En tercer lugar, me parece injusto comparar navteq del 2004 con el del 2012. A día de hoy es la empresa mas avanzada y extendida en cuanto a navegación se refiere, además está en el desarrollo de mapas completamente 3D, y por ende, navegación 3D.

Por no decir que google no permite la navegación offline a menos que te descargues el mapa, eso sí con límitación en el radio.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me gusta debatir sobre diferentes puntos de vista. Yo hay bastantes cosas que no termimo de ver de tu analisis...
> 
> 
> NOKIA OYJ (NOK1V:Helsinki): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



Tú tampoco sabes si no están creciendo 

price to sales de 3 = caro? pfffff echa un vistazo a yelp, a linkedin... que están a 500 y 1000

price to sales de 3 es totalmente normal e incluso infravalorado, además hay que tener en cuenta las ventas futuras

No sé en qué sector operas, pero en el sector tecnológico es totalmente factible.


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Tú tampoco sabes si no están creciendo
> 
> price to sales de 3 = caro? pfffff echa un vistazo a yelp, a linkedin... que están a 500 y 1000
> 
> ...



Miro empresas de cualquier sector y pais, sin limites. Un price to sales de 3 y en una empresa en problemas es un ratio caro.Mira ese ratio SOLO es medianamentw asumible para los mirlos blancos (cocacola). Si que se que las ventas estan cayendo sabes por que? porque he mirado las cuentas trimestrales hasta el 30 junio de 2012 y cada dia venden menos y cada vez pierden mas y mas dinero.


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En primer lugar, no puedo acceder a la página del país.
> 
> En segundo lugar para tu información, "atlas" es una empresa distinta a navteq. Ambas eran competidoras en el sector de la navegación. "Atlas" es la empresa detrás de TomTom. Google al empezar con los mapas, solicitó los servicios de atlas.
> 
> ...



Con los dos link lo que venia a decir es que navteq deja mucho que desear. Los usuarios no.paraban de quejarse de hecho bmw en 2004 instalaba en sus coches navteq hoy en dia instala atlas (su competidor=google)


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho Ponzi, si facturara esa cantidad como mínimo estaría al triple de su cotización actual, en cuanto a las pérdidas, ya sabes como funciona la bolsa, si las pérdidas son menos que las esperadas por los analista, eso supone un incremento en el precio de la acción.
> Ya te vale generar 100.000 millones que como los analistas esperen que generes 120.000 millones y no lo consigas, el valor en bolsa se desploma.
> 
> Yo ya os lo he dicho, y aquel que me acusaba de no tener acciones en nokia, pues ahora las tengo, me he colocado con 5000€ en CFD de apalancamiento 10:1 a 2 euros por acción esta misma mañana al abrir el mercado.
> ...



Mirate las cuentas. Aproximadamente 40000mill es el minimo que Nokia tiene que facturar para no dar perdidas.Estoy empezando a pensar que tu analisis ha sido simplemente de mk agresivo.Vuelvo a recalcarlo comprar Nokia ahora mismo es comprar duros a tres pesetas simplemente por la caja que tiene pero a dia de hoy es un negocio que no vende lo suficiente, puede salir bien pero hay que tener claro que eso no es invertir es especular.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=NOK1V:FH


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con los dos link lo que venia a decir es que navteq deja mucho que desear. Los usuarios no.paraban de quejarse de hecho bmw en 2004 instalaba en sus coches navteq hoy en dia instala atlas (su competidor=google)



No creo que sea correcto citar que unos usuarios se quejaron en el 2004, que uno de los clientes (BMW) cambiase de proveedor y que eso signifique que a día de hoy no puedan competir...

Siguen siendo líderes en el mercado, por algo será, ¿ no crees?

Busca opiniones recientes y verás si han cambiado las cosas. Es como decir que los modelos que lanzó Nokia con windows 6.1 eran un desastre y por eso el nuevo Lumia 920 es una mierda... ¬¬

Por cierto, navteq es líder en el mercado chino, mientras que google apenas tiene penetración.


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No creo que sea correcto citar que unos usuarios se quejaron en el 2004, que uno de los clientes (BMW) cambiase de proveedor y que eso signifique que a día de hoy no puedan competir...
> 
> Siguen siendo líderes en el mercado, por algo será, ¿ no crees?
> 
> ...



Claro que pueden competir porque vienen de un monopolio pero no son la panacea y Google les esta comiendo terreno poco a poco con atlas. La futura cuota de mercado de Navteq es un misterio pero yo no apostaria a que seran los unicos del mercado.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Miro empresas de cualquier sector y pais, sin limites. Un price to sales de 3 y en una empresa en problemas es un ratio caro.Mira ese ratio SOLO es medianamentw asumible para los mirlos blancos (cocacola). Si que se que las ventas estan cayendo sabes por que? porque he mirado las cuentas trimestrales hasta el 30 junio de 2012 y cada dia venden menos y cada vez pierden mas y mas dinero.



Pero eso ocurre porque los costes se mantienen intactos y las ventas han caído. Si las ventas siguiesen cayendo y los costes se recortaran (cosa que ha hecho con los despidos), los resultados serían muy diferentes. 

Además no puedes decir que una empresa porque haya reducido sus ventas durante 2 años, el tercero vaya a seguir cayendo..., no tiene sentido.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Google 


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=GOOG

Empresa excelente con margenes insuperables y creo que todos conocemos su monopolio.

price to sales de 5


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Apple 

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=AAPL

Price to sales de 4


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Coca cola (monopolio por excelencia)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=KO

Price to sales de 3,6


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pero eso ocurre porque los costes se mantienen intactos y las ventas han caído. Si las ventas siguiesen cayendo y los costes se recortaran (cosa que ha hecho con los despidos), los resultados serían muy diferentes.
> 
> Además no puedes decir que una empresa porque haya reducido sus ventas durante 2 años, el tercero vaya a seguir cayendo..., no tiene sentido.



Estas mezclando conceptos. Price to sales es un ratio que viene a significar =Cuantas veces estan contenidas las ventas en el precio de la accion (capitalizacion).Aqui no tienen nada que ver los costes. Si una empresa tiene 100 acciones y cada una cotiza a 10 su capitalizacion es 1000.Si esa empresa vende 500 su price to sales es 2 si vende 1000 su price to sales es 1.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pero eso ocurre porque los costes se mantienen intactos y las ventas han caído. Si las ventas siguiesen cayendo y los costes se recortaran (cosa que ha hecho con los despidos), los resultados serían muy diferentes.
> 
> Además no puedes decir que una empresa porque haya reducido sus ventas durante 2 años, el tercero vaya a seguir cayendo..., no tiene sentido.



Lo bueno es que las empresan ademas de las cuentas anuales presentan las trimestrales


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native

Las ventas en Nokia no terminan de repuntar. En los 6 primeros meses de 2012 ya ha perdido 2300 mill.No estoy diciendo que comprar Nokia sea una jugada pesima porque de hecho como esta tan barata especulando con ella quien sabe igual hasta syena la flauta. En temas de tecnologia nunca se sabe igual inventan el movil de realidad virtual y de repente sus ventas se disparan pero a dia lo tienen muy dificil.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (28 Sep 2012)

El hecho de que Apple tenga un price to sales ratio más alto que Nokia implica que se espera un incremento aún mayor de las ventas en el futuro, un crecimiento proporcionalmente mayor al que pueda tener Nokia.

¿Qué crees que es más probable... que Aple aumente un 20% sus ventas o que lo haga Nokia?

La proyección de crecimiento de ventas para Apple son muy inferiores a las de Nokia.

Si Nokia triunfa con las ventas de sus nuevos modelos y aún así estar en pérdidas pero mucho más inferiores, eso puede hacer que el valor se dispare porque los analistas "extrapolan" que dichas ventas seguirán al alza durante los siguientes meses.

Puedes llamarlo "especular", así es.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El hecho de que Apple tenga un price to sales ratio más alto que Nokia implica que se espera un incremento aún mayor de las ventas en el futuro, un crecimiento proporcionalmente mayor al que pueda tener Nokia.
> 
> ¿Qué crees que es más probable... que Aple aumente un 20% sus ventas o que lo haga Nokia?
> 
> ...



Apple ya ha vendido 74000 mill en los 6 primeros meses asi que superara las ventas del años pasado. No kia es al reves este año esta vendiendo bastante menos que el año pasado.Ademas los margenes de apple son mucho mejores , de hecho su punto muerto en las ventas esta mucho mas abajo que el de nokia.Aun asi a mi me parece que su capitalizacion es una bestialidad. Si Nokia cambiase la tendencia de sus ventas la perspectiva cambiaria y por tanto su cotizacion aun asi es un modelo de negocio con margenes muy bajos.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## ivanbg (28 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El hecho de que Apple tenga un price to sales ratio más alto que Nokia implica que se espera un incremento aún mayor de las ventas en el futuro, un crecimiento proporcionalmente mayor al que pueda tener Nokia.
> 
> ¿Qué crees que es más probable... que Aple aumente un 20% sus ventas o que lo haga Nokia?
> 
> ...



Como Apple venda más, a lo mejor cogemos alergia a las manzanas... 

Sinceramente con Apple me estoy esperando un pequeño bajón de creatividad (por otro lado normal)... Si en los próximos años no sacan un producto revolucionario... van a tener problemas...


----------



## Kalevala (29 Sep 2012)

Nokia la cago con no meterse a fondo con móviles táctiles y eso ha creado mucha inercia.
La gente en general ahora duda de Nokia. Tiene que hacer móviles muy buenos y baratos para cambiar esa percepción y que se compren en masa (que es lo que interesa)

Y el Lumia no es "tan" bueno. Aqui hay mucha gente que lo tiene y todos están muy contentos pero todos le sacan algún fallito.

Pareceria que Elop es un topo de MS (de hecho viene de haber trabajado alli) y que quiere la acción barata para que se la coma MS por 4 duros.
Lo del navegador es verdad lo que dice el autor del post, Nokia tiene el único offline del mercado gratuito.
En Android, hay varios pero de pago: Sygic p ej 50€ toda Europa, 20€ la Peninsula.

Para móviles de 100-150€ eso es una ventaja muy grande, pero para los caros se diluye.

La caja de Nokia se está perdiendo por las pérdidas y tiene uno scostes muy grandes que no puede bajar facilmente. Los despidos masivos que ha hecho no los puede repetir en bastante tiempo, el gobierno de Finalndia no les va a dejar.

Por otro lado el mercado de smartphones en occidente ya está bastante maduro, el ganador que venga será el ganador en China e India. Y alli los iphones no los veo, más bien los baratillos. Y ahi Samsumg está ganando, con una gama super amplia.

En fin que Nokia es un gigante y se está moviendo, despacio como todo gigante. Que lo haga en la dirección correcta puede ser pero le llevará algún tiempo.
Y eso se ve en el gráfico de la acción.
Nokia | Share | Kauppalehti.fi - Financial Market Data in Finland
Llegóa 60€ allá por el 2001 para bajar hasta 10€ en 2004 (con sus sube-bajas).
De ahi subió hasta finales del 2007 hasta 30€ (300% de subida)
Pero desde ahí lleva bajando sin ni siuiera picos de rebote (mala señal) hasa los 2€ de hoy día (con un mínimo en 1,5€)

En estas condiciones un rebote a 4€ no significa nada pero es un 100% de rentabilidad, lo que es probable.
Pero por la misma razón una caida a 1,5€ es tambiém probable. Eso sólo es un 25% de caida.

En resumen, se debe seguir pero aun no promete. Mucho que ganar y poco que perder!!!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (29 Sep 2012)

Kalevala dijo:


> Nokia la cago con no meterse a fondo con móviles táctiles y eso ha creado mucha inercia.
> La gente en general ahora duda de Nokia. Tiene que hacer móviles muy buenos y baratos para cambiar esa percepción y que se compren en masa (que es lo que interesa)
> 
> Y el Lumia no es "tan" bueno. Aqui hay mucha gente que lo tiene y todos están muy contentos pero todos le sacan algún fallito.
> ...



Finalmente alguien entiende la esencia de la idea :Aplauso:


----------



## Kalevala (29 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Finalmente alguien entiende la esencia de la idea :Aplauso:



Pero de momento es "cuchillo que cae". Y siempre es muy dificil acertar con el mínimo ienso:
Un stop loss en el mínimo anterior (menos un margen de seguridad) es indispensable o

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera!!!


----------



## Metge (29 Sep 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Mi posición es obvia, y *voy a entrar en Nokia* después de que publique resultados del Q3.
> 
> *Y sí, yo era demasiado joven entonces, pero hemos estudiado el caso en la carrera.*




No te digo _ná_ y te lo digo _tó_ ::



> *Disaster for Nokia as Finnish firm unveils new flagship handsets - and its share price immediately plummets*
> 
> Nokia Lumia 920: Disaster as Finnish firm unveils new flagship handsets - and share price immediately plummets | Mail Online







ponzi dijo:


> Miro empresas de cualquier sector y pais, sin limites. Un price to sales de 3 y en una empresa en problemas es un ratio caro.Mira ese ratio SOLO es medianamentw asumible para los mirlos blancos (cocacola). Si que se que las ventas estan cayendo sabes por que? porque he mirado las cuentas trimestrales hasta el 30 junio de 2012 y cada dia venden menos y cada vez pierden mas y mas dinero.





ponzi dijo:


> Mirate las cuentas. Aproximadamente 40000mill es el minimo que Nokia tiene que facturar para no dar perdidas.Estoy empezando a pensar que tu analisis ha sido simplemente de mk agresivo.Vuelvo a recalcarlo comprar Nokia ahora mismo es comprar duros a tres pesetas simplemente por la caja que tiene pero a dia de hoy es un negocio que no vende lo suficiente, puede salir bien pero hay que tener claro que eso no es invertir es especular.
> 
> 
> NOKIA OYJ (NOK1V:Helsinki): Financial Statements - Businessweek





Kalevala dijo:


> Pero de momento es "cuchillo que cae". Y siempre es muy dificil acertar con el mínimo ienso:
> Un stop loss en el mínimo anterior (menos un margen de seguridad) es indispensable o
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera!!!



<www.burbuja.info>

Me parecen tres post muy sensatos.

El 920 es un cacharro muy bueno, pero adolece de varias desventajas, yo le veo dos bastante gordas:

1) No puede expandir memoria
2) Windows tiene pocas aplicaciones (en general windows tiene mala imagen en lo referente a seguridad en SO)

Ya veremos el precio que tal, como no sea muy competitivo Nokia va a tener problemas.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Oct 2012)

*Atentos mañana a Nokia, se publican resultados del tercer trimestre del año entre las 12:00-13:00 hora española, es decir durante su cotización. 

Se estiman unas pérdidas de 0,11$ por acción.

En general las previsiones han sido muy pesimistas, si mañana hay cualquier sorpresa positiva el valor puede dispararse. 

Yo estoy dentro desde hace semanas comprando a 2 euros por acción. Hoy ha cerrado a 2.20 €

Si los resultados son mejores de lo esperado pienso entrar con más.

Saludos y aver si hay suerte *


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

*SORPRESA SORPRESA SORPRESA EN NOKIA!!!!*
*
Han salido los resultados de Nokia del Q3 esta mañana a las 12, hora peninsular. He aquí algunos resultados:

El EPS es de -0.09$ , menos de los -0.13$ de media que estimaban los analistas.

La posición de net cash desciende a 3.65 billones de euros, mayor a los 3.30 que estimaban los analistas.

Las ventas de Lumia han descendido, pero no tanto como esperaba, mientras los modelos ASHA se han vendido como churros contra todo pronóstico ^^.

Añadir también que una deceleración de las pérdidas y teniendo en cuenta que aún no han salido los Lumia 920 y 820 que practicamente ya han agotado las reservas de ventas en varios países, podemos estimar que Nokia seguira subiendo y veremos resultados positivos en el Q4 ^^

Sube un 9.59% ahora mismo. Saludos y felicidades a aquellos que decidieron invertir como yo en NOKIA. 

Información completa de los resultados del Q3:
http://www.results.nokia.com/results/Nokia_results2012Q3e.pdf

Good investing *


----------



## Metge (19 Oct 2012)

Si has entrado comprando a 2 (en Agosto) igual te sale bien, pero mira el grafico interanual...la mayoría ha pringado muuuuucha pasta y posiblemente nunca la recuperarán.

Nokia Corporation Sponsored Ame Stock Chart | NOK Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

La bolsa es una ruleta...y solo ganas si arriesgas *mucha* pasta, porque pàra pequeñas cantidades, entre las comisiones y los gatos de tener cuenta para gestionar valores...no sale a cuenta.

Me alegra que te haya salido bien de momento (parece que el gráfico indica que baja ahora) tu sabrás si sales o te quedas.


----------



## Sharik (8 Nov 2012)

Pues yo me he subido a Nokia tambien, en EEUU sale el Lumia 920 :Baile:100$ mas barato y frente a los 200$ que vale el S3 y Nokia tiene mejor hardware, con que lo haga un poquito bien tendra visita a los 3-3,5€ frente a una leche hasta el 1,5 me parece un riesgo aceptable y la verdad es que Nokia con este movil y la mejora de wp8 que por cierto hace nada leia que tenia 100.000 apps pero hoy ya he leido que viene con 125.000 a poca aceptacion que tenga van a empezar adesarrollar mas apps para ellos (y joder en 1 mes subir 25.000 apps, creo que esta de puta madre) asi que de momento a mi juicio tiene buena pinta.


PD: es mi primer mensaje pero posteo en mas foros y llevo tiempo leyendo el vuestro, un saludo!

PD2: si tengo alguna falta pido perdon, escribo desde el movil


----------



## Sharik (20 Nov 2012)

Aqui dejo esta noticia que parece que corresponde a la subida de ayer Nokia se dispara casi un 9% tras el xito de ventas de su Lumia 920 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Hacendado (20 Nov 2012)

Samsung es el nuevo Apple.

Despues, Microsoft, con sus productos innovadores.

Apple se irá a la mierda como se fue en los 90.


----------



## Economia FullTime (20 Nov 2012)

En abril vi una gran oportunidad de invertir en Nokia a largo plazo.Claro está que desde abril vale un 50% menos, pero a largo plazo me refiero tranquilamente 5-10 años. Unas acciones de nokia de hoy en día pueden valer tranquilamente un 500% de unos años. Pueden bajar más auque lo dudo ya que sería Opada por una de las grandes..samsung o microsoft. 

Escribí sobre ello en el blog en abril, aquí lo podéis leer, y continuo pensando en que es una buena apuesta de futuro. Como decía Kostolany, una empresa grande en un momento de apuro.


----------



## Canarias al Sol (20 Nov 2012)

En cuanto pueda me paso también a Nokia, y paso de los coreanos y sus Samsung y HTC.


----------



## lucky starr (20 Nov 2012)

Lo malo de comprar acciones extranjeras el coste en comisiones. ¿Como/donde las compráis? ¿Que comisión os cobran?


----------



## Economia FullTime (21 Nov 2012)

lucky starr dijo:


> Lo malo de comprar acciones extranjeras el coste en comisiones. ¿Como/donde las compráis? ¿Que comisión os cobran?



Con el broker de ING no sale caro, es de lo más competitivo que hay. para invertir a largo es una buena opción.

Aquí tienes sus comisiones Características del Broker Naranja de ING DIRECT


----------



## 1847 (23 Nov 2012)

Esto va parriba

La acciones de Nokia suben un 21% por el Lumia 920 y Nokia Here


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Nov 2012)

Os lo dije 

Compre a 2, y tras publicación de resultados compré un poco más a 2,2

+23000 € de beneficios )


----------



## JMHelsinki (24 Nov 2012)

Es aun momento de entrat?como lo ves?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Nov 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Es aun momento de entrat?como lo ves?



No lo hagas..., si quieres entrar espera a que se desplome un poco. yo jamás compraría un valor que ha subido un 20% en una semana.


----------



## JMHelsinki (24 Nov 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No lo hagas..., si quieres entrar espera a que se desplome un poco. yo jamás compraría un valor que ha subido un 20% en una semana.



Es decir, cuando este de nuevo a 2,1 euros será momento de entrar, ¿Cierto?


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

Tag: Multinicks hablando entre ellos mismos


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tag: Multinicks hablando entre ellos mismos



Eso se puede comprobar con un simpleo checkeo de las IPs, además este foro esta lleno de retards como tu ::, ya me fui, pero he vuelto solo para restregaros por la cara mis aciertos


----------



## malibux (24 Nov 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Eso se puede comprobar con un simpleo checkeo de las IPs, además este foro esta lleno de retards como tu ::, ya me fui, pero he vuelto solo para restregaros por la cara mis aciertos



Pues sigue viniendo, que nunca está mal ver estas apuestas de inversiones a ver si salen bien 

Y si de paso aprendemos algo, pues mejor.


----------



## JMHelsinki (25 Nov 2012)

A que precio recomiendas entrar?


----------



## Golosin2 (28 Nov 2012)

Si compras, espera a que Microsoft la compre de una santa vez para que suba y vender entonces. Elop ha hecho un buen trabajo como topo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Dic 2012)

Al parecer ahora todo el mundo me manda mensajes privados preguntandome por Nokia y por otras acciones... después de haber acertado, no solo en nokia, en apple, en yelp, en Facebook...

Cuando tan solo hace unos meses me tachaban de falso profeta, de vendedor, etc... xD

siento no poder contestaros a todos ya que estoy muy ocupado últimamente y no puedo hacer análisis tan exhaustivos como los de este hilo, además de que yo no gano nada con ello a menos que seáis capaces de mover varios millones y me hagáis caso xD.

Al que quiera entrar en Nokia, que lo haga después de que Nokia publique los resultados del Q4, si son positivos (eso espero), entrad, si no lo son, no entréis.

Tengo una cartera en Bolsia que la estoy usando para un experimento que estoy realizando: 
33.28% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujajaja en Bolsia.com

Actualmente es la 3º cartera de mayor rentabilidad de este año y empecé a operar con ella el 8 de Octubre.
Sois libres de copiar mis movimientos, pero no os lo aconsejo ni me hago responsable de las posibles consecuencias.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Dic 2012)

Hay una frase que dice (John Davison Rockefeller): Cuando mi chófer comienza a comprar, yo empiezo a vender.

Creo que el hecho de que aquí nadie me haya hecho caso cuando dije que había que comprar, es posible que sea una de las razones por la que Nokia ha subido tanto. Hmmm quién sabe... xD


----------



## 1847 (15 Dic 2012)

Los SO con iconos sobre una imagen jpg tienen los dias contados.


----------



## Acredito (15 Dic 2012)

1847 dijo:


> Los SO con iconos sobre una imagen jpg tienen los dias contados.



Por otro lado, muchísimos son los usuarios que quedan todavía tirando de línea de comandos...


----------



## Louis Renault (18 Dic 2012)

Hoy Nokia está subiendo como la espuma. Saludos al nuevo gurú bursatil del foro. Compré Nokias poco antes de tu mensaje y luego compré otra pequeña cantidad. Hoy estoy muy contento. Iluminanos con más valores campeón que hay que salir de pobres como sea.Hay que reconocer que acertaste de lleno.
10++


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Dic 2012)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Hoy Nokia está subiendo como la espuma. Saludos al nuevo gurú bursatil del foro. Compré Nokias poco antes de tu mensaje y luego compré otra pequeña cantidad. Hoy estoy muy contento. Iluminanos con más valores campeón que hay que salir de pobres como sea.Hay que reconocer que acertaste de lleno.
> 10++



Me alegro de que alguien aparte de mí haya salido beneficiado de este hilo y si con ello he contribuido a sacar a alguno de algún apuro económico, mejor aún ^^.

Respecto a otros valores, como dije antes, no puedo hacer análisis tan exhaustivos como este . De todas formas, no os recomiendo comprar ningún valor por el mero hecho de que te lo haya dicho alguien, sea yo, o cualquier otra persona. Hay que entender porqué quieres comprar o vender X valor.
No os recomiendo bajo ningún concepto hacer caso de los análisis técnicos de este foro y cualquier otro. El análisis técnico es para el trading, y el trading incluye muchísimos muchísimos muchísimos (si os habeis fijado he repetido muchísimos tres veces) conceptos complejos que ni de coña está aquí nadie (ni siquiera yo) preparado para operar medianamente bien. Los análisis medianamente serios deberían de ocupar un mínimo de 5-6 páginas de folio y teniendo en cuenta que los análisis que he visto por aquí apenas tiene 500 palabras y un par de gráficos... yo no me fiaría ni un pelo.

No obstante quiero puntualizar que yo soy un inversor apalancado (opero en CFDs pero entraré en el mercado de futuros proximamente), uso técnicas de trading para determinar entradas y salidas, y uso el análisis fundamental para determinar potenciales candidatas a comprar o vender. Estoy expuesto potencialmente a más perdidas, pero también tengo mucho más potencial de beneficios. Yo a nadie le recomendaría entrar en productos apalancados si no se tiene un sistema y jamás hacerlo con dinero que no te puedas permitir perder.

En Bolsia tengo una cartera experimental, con algunos valores que tengo también en mi cartera real. Por ahora está dando muy buenos resultados este sistema que estoy usando, pero habrá que verlo a largo plazo. Por ahora apenas llego a los 3 meses con este experimento. Podeis ver mi cartera de Bolsia:

*http://www.bolsia.com/portfolio.php?langid=2&cartera=35424*

(teneis que registraros para ver la composición de mi cartera)

Si queréis, podeis comprar acciones de los valores que tengo en Bolsia, pero como dije antes, no lo recomiendo ya que todavía es un sistema en prueba y obviamente yo no me haría responsable de las posibles consecuencias. No obstante, si el experimento sigue como hasta ahora, serían unas buenas plusvalías ^^. No os esperéis plusvalías extraordinarias como un 35% en 3 meses, si consigo que cada trimestre genere alrededor de un 5%, considero que el sistema ha tenido éxito. No es un sistema de trading, sino de inversión a largo plazo.

Os recomiendo los que os tomais la bolsa en serio, haceros una cuenta en Bolsia e id probando vuestras propias estrategias en la plataforma. Lo digo de cara a no perder dinero con vuestras nuevas estrategias que querrais implementar en vuestra operativa. Sobretodo aquellos que tengais un perfil de "inversor" y no de "trader" ya que Bolsia opera únicamente en el mercado de acciones.
Si quereis probar con el trading con productos apalancados, casi todos los brokers permiten hacer "paper-trading" o trading con dinero ficticio. Pero siempre es mejor hacerlo en una página web y tener un "tracking record", lo digo de cara a la gente que se quiera dedicar profesionalmente a esto trabajando en Hedge funds, IB, AM... son sitios donde valoran tu experiencia como inversor/trader aunque sea con dinero ficticio.


----------



## Sharik (6 Ene 2013)

De momento como mercado potencial de Nokia tenemos todos aquellos sitios en los que practicamente se usan guantes durante todo el año (Polonia, Ucrania, Rusia, zonas de Canada y EEUU, Noruega, Islandia...y un largo etc) ademas de que el movil llega en invierno...y eso...es mucho frio

Por no hablar que al sacar un modelo especifico para el mercado Chino y se han asociado con el operador movil mas grande del mundo (China Mobile con 700 millones de usuarios y con ese pacto tendra buenos subsidios en el telefono) ganan adeptos rapidamente por el tema de la dedicacion personal que ha hecho la marca para con ellos...

A mi de momento me gusta Nokia, y lo llevo diciendo (no en este foro...pero si en otros) desde hace 3 meses largos...le veo margen todavia.

Cada uno que piense lo que quiera, yo me subi la ultima vez que toco los 1,98 € y desde entonces no he parado de juguetear con ella (con juguetear entiendase programando entradas y salidas para rascar algo mas en momentos de sobrecompra y de sobreventa)


EDIT: he comentado esto mismo en otro hilo, pero lo pongo en el oficial de Nokia para que quede constancia


----------



## colombo1122 (7 Ene 2013)

con que broker compraste las acciones? 

Es un buen hilo,estoy interesado en comprar acciones de nokia a largo plazo 2-3 años.No descarto que la accion vuelva a los 50-100 dolares.Nokia tiene algo que otras marcas no tienen y es presisamente eso,la marca y el saber hacer.Una inversion ahora de 10.000€ te puede solucionar la vida.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> De momento como mercado potencial de Nokia tenemos todos aquellos sitios en los que practicamente se usan guantes durante todo el año (Polonia, Ucrania, Rusia, zonas de Canada y EEUU, Noruega, Islandia...y un largo etc) ademas de que el movil llega en invierno...y eso...es mucho frio
> 
> Por no hablar que al sacar un modelo especifico para el mercado Chino y se han asociado con el operador movil mas grande del mundo (China Mobile con 700 millones de usuarios y con ese pacto tendra buenos subsidios en el telefono) ganan adeptos rapidamente por el tema de la dedicacion personal que ha hecho la marca para con ellos...
> 
> ...



Tienes la noticia de china mobile?


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

La media de los ultimos cinco años de roe es del 18%


http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/financialHighlights?symbol=NOK1V.HE


----------



## colombo1122 (7 Ene 2013)

Nokia Partners with China Mobile to Launch the Lumia 920T, the First TD-SCDMA Windows Phone » Nokia – Press


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Nokia Partners with China Mobile to Launch the Lumia 920T, the First TD-SCDMA Windows Phone » Nokia – Press



Muy interesante


----------



## Sharik (7 Ene 2013)

Y si buscas Nokia China en Google noticias veras como la segunda remesa de los Lumia 920 que llego a China se agoto en 20 minutos...y eso que ya era la segunda vez que llevaban ese modelo


----------



## Sharik (7 Ene 2013)

Largas colas en China para recibir la segunda hornada de Lumia 920

El Nokia Lumia 920 se agota en 20 minutos en China - tuexperto.com

Nokia Lumia: 7 de cada 10 equipos vendidos en Amazon con AT&T | PoderPDA

Venga aqui os dejo unas cuantas noticias buenas, de momento yo le sigo viendo margen de recuperaciopn a la accion, teniendo en cuenta que estaba excesivamente castigada por la mierda de SO que llevaban, ahora tienen un SO que es una alternativa REAL al resto, alomejor no va a copar el mercado, pero si va a recuperarse bastante, esa es mi forma de verlo, eso unido a las ventajas que traen estos nuevos modelos y que aun no se habian empezado a vender en muchas partes del mundo, me hace verle potencial (joder que estaba en minimos historicos, estaba descontandose casi la bancarrota)


----------



## Sharik (8 Ene 2013)

Momento de aumentar posicion en NOK (aumento un 10% la posicion, paquete en 3,19)


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Me uno a la causa.Las perdidas en grupo se llevan de otra forma


----------



## Hoju (8 Ene 2013)

Soy novato en este mundillo, me gustaría entrar en Nokia a largo plazo. Estáis metiendo algun tipo de stops para evitar masacres?


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

https://www.unience.com/blog/Andres+Llorente/kodak_y_nokia_vidas_paralelas


Que opinais??


----------



## Sharik (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/blog/Andres+Llorente/kodak_y_nokia_vidas_paralelas
> 
> 
> Que opinais??



Opino que pino

A ver, en serio, me parece una comparacion cuanto menos...atrevida, Nokia es cierto que se quedo descolgada de SO en su momento, pero en cuanto a hardware si han seguido innovando (no tan bruscamente como lo que fue el iPhone en su momento) pero han introducido la carga por induccion, la pantalla supersensitiva, un estabilizador para la camara de "agarrate los machos", y tienen aparte ese modelo especifico que se vende en el mercado chino (yo creo que ese es su as en la manga)...

Obviamente y desde un punto de vista objetivo...ha estado muy muy penalizada (y con razon joder, si es que no daban una a derechas) pero creo que estan empezando a hacer las cosas bien (a mi juicio) de hecho Stephen Elop ha hablado hace muy poquito (1 o 2 dias) y cuando le han preguntado acerca de Android...el tio ha dicho que nunca se sabe, que cualquier giro es posible (osea que vaya usted a saber...que no se casan con nadie vaya)

Personalmente Nokia me gusta y mucho...pero claro, es solo una opinion.

PD y si: la verdad es que las perdidas en grupo siempre se llevan mejor 
un saludo Ponzi!


----------



## Sharik (8 Ene 2013)

De hecho aunque supongo que te has leido el articulo completo te copio-pego la parte que mas interesante me ha parecido para que tambien quede aqui inmortalizada

Ciertamente se han producido, en los últimos meses, una serie de decisiones que parecen colocar a Nokia en el cómodo sofá de los errores y que invitarían al pesimismo. Para mi han sido los siguientes:



1º Renunciar a adoptar el sistema operativo Android de Google Inc (GOOG). Ello hubiera colocado a Nokia en una clara pugna con Samsung que debido a su lucha de patentes y la sentencia favorable a Apple habría salido claramente beneficiada.
(edito y pongo que hace 1 o 2 dias Elop ha dicho que no se cierra en banda y que todo es posible, osea que no cierra la puerta del todo.)

2º Postergar la comercialización de los Lumia 920 y 820 con Windows Phone 8. Ello ha permitido a Samsung anticiparse con un modelo que utiliza ese sistema operativo y ha permitido que Apple pueda anunciar las características de su iPhone 5 en el que, según rumores, la cámara mejorará notablemente que era uno de los atractivos fuerte de los Lumia.
(edito: siempre estara mas optimizado para el uso de WP8 el Lumia que cualquier Samsung)

3º La falta de creatividad de los últimos 4 años que, como hemos mostrado en el gráfico anterior, tiene su clara manifestación en la reducción del número de patentes.(edito: creatividad que a mi juicio poco a poco estan volviendo a recuperar

Por el contrario veo ciertos atractivos de la compañía finlandesa:

1º Son unos maravillosos desarrolladores de hardware y si la dirección toma las decisiones correctas para dotarle del mejor software podrán desarrollar productos muy intuitivos y atractivos. Para ello Nokia debe asumir su rol y evitar esos errores que hemos destacado con anterioridad.

2º Nokia tiene alrededor de un 18,9% de todas las patentes esenciales para la funcionalidad 4G/LTE y 4G que todavía se encuentra en una fase muy embrionaria en el mercado mundial.

3º Nokia cuenta con una cartera de patentes con una vida media de 13,8 años recibiendo al año 615 millones de dólares en concepto de licencia.

4º El valor actual estimado de la cartera de patentes oscila entre 3.000 (valor de patentes aplicables al mercado estadounidense) y 6.000 millones de dólares (sumando las patentes en Europa).

5º La mayoría de propietarios de teléfonos móviles en el mundo todavía no tienen un dispositivo 3G. Nokia sigue ostentando una situación privilegiada en ese tipo de dispositivos y con su apuesta por terminales 3G para ese segmento de mercado (gama media baja y baja) puede tener todavía mucho potencial.

En definitiva, considero que más que una Kodak Nokia puede parecerse más a ese tipo de compañías que, estando al borde de su desaparición como empresa, han sabido capitalizar todo su potencial no sin antes pasar una necesaria travesía por el desierto.

Como inversores a largo plazo deberíamos ser conscientes que podemos encontrarnos ante una buena oportunidad de compra siempre y cuando los próximos pasos en la gestión vayan por la senda adecuada.

Saludos!


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Opino que pino
> 
> A ver, en serio, me parece una comparacion cuanto menos...atrevida, Nokia es cierto que se quedo descolgada de SO en su momento, pero en cuanto a hardware si han seguido innovando (no tan bruscamente como lo que fue el iPhone en su momento) pero han introducido la carga por induccion, la pantalla supersensitiva, un estabilizador para la camara de "agarrate los machos", y tienen aparte ese modelo especifico que se vende en el mercado chino (yo creo que ese es su as en la manga)...
> 
> ...



El articulo no es mio pero me ha parecido interesante. Hoy he comprado Nokia a 4,06 $ así que me uno a la causa aunque la verdad no lo veo demasiado claro. He invertido fundamentalmente por su balance y mas concretamente por su caja. El problema de Nokia es que están siendo rematadamente lentos y aunque es verdad que tienen mucha caja se la están fundiendo mes a mes, tendrán 18-24 meses para dar la vuelta a la tortilla.


----------



## Sharik (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El articulo no es mio pero me ha parecido interesante. Hoy he comprado Nokia a 4,06 $ así que me uno a la causa aunque la verdad no lo veo demasiado claro. He invertido fundamentalmente por su balance y mas concretamente por su caja. El problema de Nokia es que están siendo rematadamente lentos y aunque es verdad que tienen mucha caja se la están fundiendo mes a mes, tendrán 18-24 meses para dar la vuelta a la tortilla.



En eso estoy deacuerdo contigo, tienen el tiempo en contra,y tienen que ponerse las pilas yo no le doy tanto tiempo para darle la vuelta a la tortilla, 18-24 meses es demasiado tiempo de sufrimiento para mi ::

Esperemos ver plusvis  saludos!


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> En eso estoy deacuerdo contigo, tienen el tiempo en contra,y tienen que ponerse las pilas yo no le doy tanto tiempo para darle la vuelta a la tortilla, 18-24 meses es demasiado tiempo de sufrimiento para mi ::
> 
> Esperemos ver plusvis  saludos!



Sinceramente lo espero también si no por cada trimestre que pase la cotización no parara de caer.He encontrado un dato que no sabia, Microsoft paga a nokia por cada móvil vendido con windowPhone.


http://www.enter.co/moviles/microsoft-le-paga-230-dolares-a-nokia-por-cada-celular/


----------



## Soros (9 Ene 2013)

Sigue en primaria bajista.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

http://www.enter.co/vida-digital/para-steve-wozniak-microsoft-es-mas-innovador-que-apple/

El cofundador de apple criticando la empresa que el mismo fundo


----------



## Sharik (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sinceramente lo espero también si no por cada trimestre que pase la cotización no parara de caer.He encontrado un dato que no sabia, Microsoft paga a nokia por cada móvil vendido con windowPhone.
> 
> 
> Microsoft le paga 230 dólares a Nokia por cada celular



Coño esto no lo sabia! Muchas gracias por compartirlo jefe!!!:Aplauso::Aplauso:
Edit: de todas formas parece que es una noticia antigua, seria interesante saber si esa retribucion aun continua vigente


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Coño esto no lo sabia! Muchas gracias por compartirlo jefe!!!:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Edit: de todas formas parece que es una noticia antigua, seria interesante saber si esa retribucion aun continua vigente



Yo me acabo de eneterar pero por lo visto no se han vendido muchas licencias w8 , solo 60 mill.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

................


----------



## Sharik (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me acabo de eneterar pero por lo visto no se han vendido muchas licencias w8 , solo 60 mill.



Es diferente Windows 8 que Windows Phone 8

SI fueran de WP8 los 60 millones a Nokia le corresponderia un muy buen porcentaje y la tendriamos cerca de los 5€ :XX: 

En fin, ahi la tenemos, en sobreventa clara y en los 3€ (que sirvio como anterior punto de rebote) a ver que tal se porta

Si tuviera algo mas de liquidez le metia otro tiento aqui


----------



## Sharik (9 Ene 2013)

La correccion que nos estamos comiendo corresponde a un punto de sobrecompra (sobre los 3,3€ que estabamos) y a una noticia mala de que en la India Nokia ha evadido impuestos, a mi juicio de unos numeros ridiculos (menos de 500.000 $) 

Pero joder que ya ha corregido un 10% casi, a ver donde para, porque la subida correspondiente (si viene) con la correccion que ha habido en dos dias puede ser muy muy violenta.

EDIT: de todas formas la operacion aqui es facil, entrada y SL por debajo de 2,9 y a correr, mucho mas que ganar que lo que se puede perder


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> La correccion que nos estamos comiendo corresponde a un punto de sobrecompra (sobre los 3,3€ que estabamos) y a una noticia mala de que en la India Nokia ha evadido impuestos, a mi juicio de unos numeros ridiculos (menos de 500.000 $)
> 
> Pero joder que ya ha corregido un 10% casi, a ver donde para, porque la subida correspondiente (si viene) con la correccion que ha habido en dos dias puede ser muy muy violenta.
> 
> EDIT: de todas formas la operacion aqui es facil, entrada y SL por debajo de 2,9 y a correr, mucho mas que ganar que lo que se puede perder



En otros medios hablan de 500 mill


----------



## Sharik (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En otros medios hablan de 500 mill




No jodas, 500 millones?? voy a buscarlo, si lo tienes a mano me harias un favor si me lo pasas


EDIT: en el ABC pone que 400.000 y pico, unos 30 millones de rupias

La India investiga a Nokia por una supuesta evasin de impuestos - ABC.es

Y en Europapress tambien

India investiga a Nokia por una supuesta evasión de impuestos


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> No jodas, 500 millones?? voy a buscarlo, si lo tienes a mano me harias un favor si me lo pasas
> 
> 
> EDIT: en el ABC pone que 400.000 y pico, unos 30 millones de rupias
> ...



http://www.itespresso.es/nokia-evasion-impuestos-india-104962.html


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/business-20954837


----------



## Sharik (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> BBC News - Nokia's India factory raided by tax officials





Joder Ponzi, ya se donde esta el lio, en unos medios dicen que son 30 millones de rupias y en otros dicen que son 30 billones de rupias...

Que bien no? de quien nos fiamos??

EDIT: de todas formas incluso aunque fueran 500 millones...me parece excesiva la hostia de mas del 10% de la cotizacion, a estas alturas a mi juicio ya casi no compensa salir...ya ha sido descontado practicamente todo...

Opiniones?

EDIT2: calculando le han descontado rondando los 1.000 millones de € de capitalizacion...::::
Pero si se le investiga por fraude de 500 millones...( y la multa no creo que ascendiese a toda la cifra, llegarian a un acuerdo, estaria sobrecastigada ahora mismo...)


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Joder Ponzi, ya se donde esta el lio, en unos medios dicen que son 30 millones de rupias y en otros dicen que son 30 billones de rupias...
> 
> Que bien no? de quien nos fiamos??
> 
> ...



Me temo que es mas fiable la cifra de los 500 mill. Ahora mismo esta prácticamente todo descontado dependemos 100% de su cash flow , la cotización sigue la estela de la caja y llevan año y medio quemandola.


----------



## Sharik (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me temo que es mas fiable la cifra de los 500 mill. Ahora mismo esta prácticamente todo descontado dependemos 100% de su cash flow , la cotización sigue la estela de la caja y llevan año y medio quemandola.



Cierto, acabo de llamar a Europapress a cagarme en los muertos de alguien por no fijarse ni en los digitos al COPIAR una puta noticia tal cual de Reuters, me han dicho que lo corregiran ahora y me han pedido disculpas...ya hay que ser inutil para copiar algo tal cual y encima hacerlo mal... en fin, asi va España, que inutiles como el que ha escrito esas cosas sigan teniendo trabajo tal y como estamos me parece deleznable


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

http://www.zdnet.com/nokias-2012-hi...hone-to-finlands-biggest-lay-offs-7000009531/


----------



## Sharik (10 Ene 2013)

Nos estan violando analmente Ponzi...


----------



## Sharik (10 Ene 2013)

He conseguido una salida digna en 2,91€, probablemente ahora venga el rebote, pero he soltado ya, esta operacion me estaba agotando psicologicamente, algunas perdidas pero pequeñas, la putada es que de una operacion de dos meses que iba como la seda (con sus respectivos pullbacks) y el lunes tenia en +2000 € (cuando estaba rondando los 3,3€) ha cerrado hoy con una perdida operativa de -200€ en total, iba apalancadete y la verdad es que ha sido un sinvivir este tiempo

Mis mejores deseos a los que queden dentro

Una señora putada, pero bueno, liquido otra vez y a la busqueda de oportunidades.

Besos y abrazos


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Usa suele marcar tendencia al menos historicamente


http://www.tuexpertomovil.com/2013/...confirma-como-el-windows-phone-8-mas-popular/


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

mirar el premarket de nokia usa adr +20%


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Ene 2013)

:8::8::8::8::8: ¿Que pasa? Hace una hora he estado a punto de deshacer posiciones con un 50% de perdidas ( llevo desde 6,69 y 4,30 ) y vuelvo de comer y me veo que están disparadas.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> :8::8::8::8::8: ¿Que pasa? Hace una hora he estado a punto de deshacer posiciones con un 50% de perdidas ( llevo desde 6,69 y 4,30 ) y vuelvo de comer y me veo que están disparadas.



http://lta.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idLTASIE90902820130110


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> He conseguido una salida digna en 2,91€, probablemente ahora venga el rebote, *pero he soltado ya, esta operacion me estaba agotando psicologicamente*, algunas perdidas pero pequeñas, la putada es que de una operacion de dos meses que iba como la seda (con sus respectivos pullbacks) y el lunes tenia en +2000 € (cuando estaba rondando los 3,3€) ha cerrado hoy con una perdida operativa de -200€ en total, iba apalancadete y la verdad es que ha sido un sinvivir este tiempo
> 
> Mis mejores deseos a los que queden dentro
> 
> ...



ufff... sé que es eso, y también sé que es salirse justo cuando viene el rebote, es una doble bofetada. Te deprimes porque has perdido dinero y se mezcla con sentimientos de rabia y arrepentimiento por haberte salido. He vivido eso y es un sinvivir total.

Aunque deberías de haberte quedado ya que hoy publicaban resultados y de lejos se sabía que eran los mejores en años...

Yo de hecho me salí hace dos días, luego ayer volví a comprar cuando caía un 3.5%, no logré esquivar el casi 5% de pérdidas de hace dos días, pero sí ese 3.5% (cada penique salvado, cuenta), aunque sabía que publicando hoy resultados, había que comprar. 

La caída se sabía que era por una reacción exagerada por la noticia de evasión de impuestos en la India, un 10% de caída en 2 días, demasiado exagerado, pero por movimientos así aprendes que los mercados no son racionales, y que la psicología de masas es un concepto clave para entender qué ocurre en cada momento. ¿Vendería yo porque Nokia evada impuestos en India por una cantidad ínfima? Obviamente siendo racional no lo haría, pero hay que tener en cuenta que no todos somos racionales, y a veces, ser irracional es la decisión óptima.

De hecho hice lo mismo en mi cuenta de Bolsia.
43.05% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujajaja en Bolsia.com

Este tipo de cosas son de las que más se aprenden, ya sabes como encarar escenarios similares cuando aparezcan que te aseguro que aparecerán, porque es muy cierto cuando se dice que "la historia se repite". 

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ufff... sé que es eso, y también sé que es salirse justo cuando viene el rebote, es una doble bofetada. Te deprimes porque has perdido dinero y se mezcla con sentimientos de rabia y arrepentimiento por haberte salido. He vivido eso y es un sinvivir total.
> 
> Aunque deberías de haberte quedado ya que hoy publicaban resultados y de lejos se sabía que eran los mejores en años...
> 
> ...



La cantidad no es infima,son 540 mill $ un 6%-8% de la capitalizacion.Me puse a analizar el balance de nokia y al final compre hace dos dias. Por lo general suelo invertir en sectores mas regulados o en negocios previsibles,esto ha sido nuevo para mi.Como los ces a cp?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La cantidad no es infima,son 540 mill $ un 6%-8% de la capitalizacion.Me puse a analizar el balance de nokia y *al final compre hace dos dias*. Por lo general suelo invertir en sectores mas regulados o en negocios previsibles,esto ha sido nuevo para mi.Como los ces a cp?



Es mucho sobre la capitalización actual, pero ten en cuenta que está aún infravalorada.

Uff comprastes justo el día que cayó casi un 6%, al menos has recuperado las pérdidas ^^

Bienvenido al mundo del news trading, adrenalina no te va a faltar xD


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Es mucho sobre la capitalización actual, pero ten en cuenta que está aún infravalorada.
> 
> Uff comprastes justo el día que cayó casi un 6%, al menos has recuperado las pérdidas ^^
> 
> Bienvenido al mundo del news trading, adrenalina no te va a faltar xD



Pero yo compre en dolares y cerca del minimo del dia.Ahora le sacare un 8%-9%


----------



## a la ruina (10 Ene 2013)

Yo estuve a punto de comprar ayer Nokia y Microsoft. El que coticen en dólares es lo que me echó atrás, porque el dollar ha estado bastante bajo que ahora hace unos meses. 
Sólo por la pasta, porque realmente les tengo tirria a estas compañías.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

a la ruina dijo:


> Yo estuve a punto de comprar ayer Nokia y Microsoft. El que coticen en dólares es lo que me echó atrás, porque el dollar ha estado bastante bajo que ahora hace unos meses.
> Sólo por la pasta, porque realmente les tengo tirria a estas compañías.



Al reves cuanto mas suba nokia en euros y mas suba el euro nokia adr mas subira porcentualmente.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero yo compre en dolares y cerca del minimo del dia.Ahora le sacare un 8%-9%



Ahora un 12%


----------



## a la ruina (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al reves cuanto mas suba nokia en euros y mas suba el euro nokia adr mas subira porcentualmente.



Pero se puede comprar Nokia en euros fuera del Nasdaq? Yo lo que no quiero es exponerme a la volatilidad euro/dollar


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

a la ruina dijo:


> Pero se puede comprar Nokia en euros fuera del Nasdaq?



Yo la tengo en $ se llama nokia adr.Fijaros como es mas volatil que la que esta en eu


----------



## 1847 (11 Ene 2013)

Nokia anuncia 4,4 millones de Lumia vendidos y sus acciones se disparan - ABC.es


----------



## Último nick (11 Ene 2013)

1847 dijo:


> Nokia anuncia 4,4 millones de Lumia vendidos y sus acciones se disparan - ABC.es



Ojalá sea verdad que sea el nuevo Apple. Sería un golazo para Europa.


----------



## metalero (14 Ene 2013)

hola:

llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo, e iba entrar cuando estaba a 2,94 pero entre unas cosas y otras al final nada, que tal lo veis para entrar ahora??? esperariais que bajases a los 3,30 o no creeis que suceda?

enorabuena a los que si entraron a tiempo


----------



## Josar (14 Ene 2013)

No creo que el lumia 920, sea un éxito de ventas.

Desde mi punto de vista, el sistema operativo sigue sin tragar.

Pero si que veo una empresa con nombre y que la tecnología cambia de un día para otro.

No creo que NOKIA se estabilice en esa linea de cotización o quiebra o sube como la espuma, hagan juego


----------



## Jdnec_wow (14 Ene 2013)

Josar dijo:


> No creo que el lumia 920, sea un éxito de ventas.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, el sistema operativo sigue sin tragar.
> 
> ...



Josar, deberías de ver cuando se escribió este hilo, además de cuando salió el Lumia 920 al mercado

El éxito ha sido rotundo, tanto en el valor de las acciones, como en las ventas de los nuevos modelos 820 y 920. 

+75% de subida desde que yo compré poco después de escribir este hilo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (14 Ene 2013)

metalero dijo:


> hola:
> 
> llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo, e iba entrar cuando estaba a 2,94 pero entre unas cosas y otras al final nada, que tal lo veis para entrar ahora??? esperariais que bajases a los 3,30 o no creeis que suceda?
> 
> enorabuena a los que si entraron a tiempo



Esperate a que se desplome un poco, no entres ahora.


----------



## malibux (14 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Josar, deberías de ver cuando se escribió este hilo, además de cuando salió el Lumia 920 al mercado
> 
> El éxito ha sido rotundo, tanto en el valor de las acciones, como en las ventas de los nuevos modelos 820 y 920.
> 
> +75% de subida desde que yo compré poco después de escribir este hilo.



Juer qué buena :Aplauso:


----------



## Josar (14 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Josar, deberías de ver cuando se escribió este hilo, además de cuando salió el Lumia 920 al mercado
> 
> El éxito ha sido rotundo, tanto en el valor de las acciones, como en las ventas de los nuevos modelos 820 y 920.
> 
> +75% de subida desde que yo compré poco después de escribir este hilo.



Si, llevo siguiendo tú post hace tiempo, aunque no haya escrito.

De hecho no quiero entrar en bolsa, creo que los mercados petaran, pero nadie sabe cuando y por diversificar si entro en algo, le veo potencial a nokia.

Si he visto que ha subido 75%, yo recogería beneficios y saldría un poco si vas a corto, a largo mantener.

No disponía de cash para entrar en ese momento, de hecho ahora mismo tampoco , pero prefiero esperar un poco para entrar, creo que están a punto de bajar algo, mi intención cuando entre es quedarme a largo con nokia, que sería mi diversificación en renta variable.

Ya he visto el Lumia 920 y estoy puesto en materia de móviles, es un buen móvil, de hecho pienso que el mejor ahora mismo en el mercado, si no fuera por su sistema operativo.

La tendencia de pocos años atrás a ahora, en móviles, se han dedicado a valorar los móviles por su sofware, no por su hardware que es el punto fuerte de nokia.

Pero las tendencias como todo, cambian, y la empresa sigue estando ahí, por eso le veo potencial, es verdad que la moda iphone se esta pasando, algo nuevo surgirá.

En cuanto que ha sido un éxito de ventas, es muy relativo, comparado con su ultimo móvil si. Comparado con los rivales a derribar no, preguntale a cualquiera por la calle por el lumia y la mayoría de la gente no solo no lo ha visto, es ni siquiera sabe que existe. Pregunta por un iphone o un galaxy. 

Sera un éxito, si consiguen derribar a sus competidores y volver a ser el buque insignia en móviles.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (14 Ene 2013)

Josar dijo:


> Si, llevo siguiendo tú post hace tiempo, aunque no haya escrito.
> 
> De hecho no quiero entrar en bolsa, creo que los mercados petaran, pero nadie sabe cuando y por diversificar si entro en algo, le veo potencial a nokia.
> 
> ...



Este es el mayor error del inversor que acaba de empezar... creer que el mundo se acaba en una calle, o en un país, Nokia vende al mundo entero, no solo a España.

Si has seguido este hilo de cerca sabrás que fue un éxito incluso antes de su lanzamiento agotando reservas en practicamente casi todos los países europeos. En la India, los productos de Nokia se venden como churros.

Y más recientemente el éxito de los Lumia 920 en China, donde incluso se revenden 100$ por encima del precio de compra en la tienda ya que se ha agotado el stock.

Y estoy bastante seguro que no te has leido este hilo, desde el principio me han criticado supuestos "expertos" en móviles (veáse empleados de un Phone House) diciéndome que los Nokia Lumia 920 no iban a vender porque el sistema operativo es una mierda, que si la opinión general de los usuarios sobre la imagen de Nokia era negativa, que si Nokia se iba a hundir, etc.

Invertir en bolsa requiere entender de valoración de una empresa, y no voy a estar repitiendo otra vez todo esto una y otra vez, para eso leéte el hilo.

Yo no he comprado Nokia porque pensaba que el Lumia 920 iba a ser un éxito en ventas, lo he comprado porque estaba infravalorada y un relativo éxito en un producto del calibre de Nokia 920 iba a disparar las acciones de la compañía.

También en octubre advertí sobre Apple y a pesar del éxito de ventas de Iphones 5 las acciones de apple no han parado de bajar. 

Sois unos auténticos kamikazes si pensáis invertir en bolsa tan a la ligera.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Este es el mayor error del inversor que acaba de empezar... creer que el mundo se acaba en una calle, o en un país, Nokia vende al mundo entero, no solo a España.
> 
> Si has seguido este hilo de cerca sabrás que fue un éxito incluso antes de su lanzamiento agotando reservas en practicamente casi todos los países europeos. En la India, los productos de Nokia se venden como churros.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, inversión por value, no te olvides de la caja de 4000-5000 mill. La bolsa es como una guerra, todos los días hay alguna batalla, no es para tomararselo a la ligera.


----------



## fosforito (26 Ene 2013)

genius premium trader


----------



## JMHelsinki (17 Feb 2013)

¿Como veis entrar a 3 euros?


----------



## Brandon Shaw (17 Feb 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> *NOKIA sobrepasará a Apple*



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


PD: Un analisis sin PER, EBITDA, liquidez, endeudamiento, vencimientos de deuda, solvencia, etc. es una broma.


Dicho esto, si que es cierto que esta infravalorada. ¿La cuestion es cuan infravalorada está?


----------



## JMHelsinki (17 Feb 2013)

Brandon Shaw dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> PD: Un analisis sin PER, EBITDA, liquidez, endeudamiento, vencimientos de deuda, solvencia, etc. es una broma.
> ...



Nokia cotiza a 3 euros.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Feb 2013)

Brandon Shaw dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> PD: Un analisis sin PER, EBITDA, liquidez, endeudamiento, vencimientos de deuda, solvencia, etc. es una broma.
> ...



Esto pasa cuando la gente no se lee todo el hilo, por cierto, parte de esa información está en el segundo post.

El resto lo puedes ir encontrando a lo largo de todo el hilo.

En el mundo real no te va a servir mucho esos ratios si no los entiendes. Nokia es una empresa con mucho cash, eso te debe responder a muchas de esas cuestiones, el PER no es relevante, lo es más el price-to-sales ratio, y aquí estamos especulando con el EPS.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (18 Feb 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Esto pasa cuando la gente no se lee todo el hilo, por cierto, parte de esa información está en el segundo post.
> 
> El resto lo puedes ir encontrando a lo largo de todo el hilo.
> 
> En el mundo real no te va a servir mucho esos ratios si no los entiendes. Nokia es una empresa con mucho cash, eso te debe responder a muchas de esas cuestiones, el PER no es relevante, lo es más el price-to-sales ratio, y aquí estamos especulando con el EPS.



Bueno, obviamente no me voy a leer un hilo de 175 mensajes de arriba abajo. 

En el mundo real esos ratios no me van a servir de mucho si no los entiendo? 

Entonces es por eso por lo cual tu no los usas, deduzco, porque no los comprendes. Fíjate en como se han valorado las acciones a lo largo de la historia, el PER siempre ha sido uno de los ratios contables con mayor peso con diferencia. Obviamente solo con el PER no haces absolutamente nada, pero almenos tenerlo en cuenta, a este junto con otros ratios tipicos. EL PSR es un muy buen ratio tambien, nadie lo niega. 

Como se te ocurre decir que NOKIA superará a APPLE? En capitalización bursatil? Ventas? Beneficio neto? 

Ahí es cuando he alucinado. Dependera del margen temporal, pero en los proximos 4 o 5 años eso lo veo extremadamente poco probable. 

Y ojo, no digo que no pueda ser una buena inversión (*yo tambien creo que esta barata*), pero repito el análisis es flojo (almenos los dos primeros posts) y HAY QUE USAR TANTOS INDICADORES COMO SE PUEDA. El cash es totalmente irrelevante sin otros elementos. Por cierto APPLE esta muy capitalizada tambien y tiene mucho, muchisimo cash.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (18 Feb 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Nokia cotiza a 3 euros.



No, cotiza a 4 prácticamente. Pero, ¿y que?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Feb 2013)

Brandon Shaw dijo:


> No, cotiza a 4 prácticamente. Pero, ¿y que?



Si usted encuentra un análisis más completo que este en estos foros, dígamelo.

Lee las primeras 4-5 páginas, no tiene ningún sentido poner muchos ratios en esta web, simplemente fíjate en el nivel de las respuestas, y también en el nivel de los demás hilos(solo vas a ver un poco de análisis técnico y noticias comentadas, aquí saben contabilidad 4 gatos). OJO, no estoy diciendo que el análisis sea completo ni mucho menos.
Trabajo en Equity Research, sé qué es un análisis, creéme, y si tu trabajas también como analista financiero, entiendo lo que dices. Tambien comprenderás que no voy a escribir un análisis completo de 20-30 páginas de folio en un simple hilo, aunque cuando escribí este hilo tampoco estaba preparado entonces para hacerlo (apenas llevo pocos meses trabajando en el hedge fund). 

Si usted se ofrece a realizar un trabajo de 8 horas gratis, estaré encantado de leer su análisis.

Los ratios son simples números, la interpretación es lo importante, y obviamente a mi me pagan por interpretar datos y por proporcionar ideas, en otras palabras, no voy a desvelar aquí toda mi estrategia de inversión.

Este hilo cuando se escribió, Nokia cotizaba a 2 euros, actualmente lo hace algo más de 3 ( y no 4 como tu dices), se especuló con la posibilidad del éxito de los Lumia 920 y 820, éxito que dispararía las acciones, y exactamente eso ha ocurrido.

No hay ningún ratio para especular con el éxito de los Lumia 920 y 820, en todo caso encuestas de propensión a compra.

Caballero, si usted quiere leer buenos análisis en esta web, olvídese, está perdiendo su tiempo. Y si usted tiene sentido común, todo esto que le he acabo de decir, lo hubiera deducido. Y si yo perdiera menos mi tiempo, seguramente ni le habría contestado. 

Aunque no venga al caso, me voy de este foro para siempre, aunque de vez en cuando me meta para leer los mensajes privados.


----------



## JMHelsinki (19 Feb 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si usted encuentra un análisis más completo que este en estos foros, dígamelo.
> 
> Lee las primeras 4-5 páginas, no tiene ningún sentido poner muchos ratios en esta web, simplemente fíjate en el nivel de las respuestas, y también en el nivel de los demás hilos(solo vas a ver un poco de análisis técnico y noticias comentadas, aquí saben contabilidad 4 gatos). OJO, no estoy diciendo que el análisis sea completo ni mucho menos.
> Trabajo en Equity Research, sé qué es un análisis, creéme, y si tu trabajas también como analista financiero, entiendo lo que dices. Tambien comprenderás que no voy a escribir un análisis completo de 20-30 páginas de folio en un simple hilo, aunque cuando escribí este hilo tampoco estaba preparado entonces para hacerlo (apenas llevo pocos meses trabajando en el hedge fund).
> ...



No se vaya usted por favor. Sufriremos una gran perdida


----------



## AlbertitoCarranza (22 Feb 2013)

Lamentablemente quedaron fuera del mercado. La era "Touch" dejo a los Nokia en la pre-historia.
Eso si, en resistencia no los para nadie, tuve un telefono Nokia que fue arrollado por un coche y no le paso nada


----------



## manijero (3 Sep 2013)

¿es el momento de entrar en nokia?


----------



## vintvolt (3 Sep 2013)

ULTIMA HORA
Microsoft ha comprado la división de dispositivos de Nokia
Breaking: Microsoft to Buy Nokia Phones Division, Make Its Own Phones


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Sep 2013)

Se han tirado unos añitos bajando la cotizacion de nokia, la compran a precio de saldo y ahora que las rentas se las llevara microsoft es cuando el precio se disparara y sus moviles y so entrara en verdadera competencia con os y android


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Sep 2013)

Microsoft ahora va a intentar seguir los pasos de apple, creo que se suma al negocio de la telefonia demadiado tarde pero con un veterano en la materia como nokia, a largo plazo puede revalorizarse tremendisimamente si empiezan a sacar buenos productos y su so logra hacer competencia a android y ios. Menudo visionario el creador del hilo


----------



## begginer (3 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> ........ Menudo visionario el creador del hilo



Si compró cuando abrió el hilo........... debe estar descojonao de la risa, con una caipirinha en la manoi, manejando el timón de su nuevo yate.......... llamado "LUMI-a" (claro está) :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## a la ruina (4 Sep 2013)

Para qué hedge fund trabajas y que fondo recomiendas?


----------



## metalero (4 Sep 2013)

Enorabuena a los que entraron, yo estube apunto entrar y al final no entre por dejadez.... Ahora me doy cuenta de que no hay que ser un dejado en estas cosas

Un saludo


----------



## El grito (4 Sep 2013)

Comprad, que Nokia va parriba:










Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Este hilo cuando se escribió, Nokia cotizaba a 2 euros, actualmente lo hace algo más de 3 ( y no 4 como tu dices), se especuló con la posibilidad del éxito de los Lumia 920 y 820, éxito que dispararía las acciones, y exactamente eso ha ocurrido.
> 
> No hay ningún ratio para especular con el éxito de los Lumia 920 y 820, en todo caso encuestas de propensión a compra.



::::::

No pongo en duda tus buenas intenciones, pero decir que Nokia es la nueva Apple tiene mucho delito. 







Vamos a ver quién substituye a Ballmer y qué planes tienen para Nokia, porque ahora mismo tiene pinta de que las acciones valdrán 0 en menos de 5 años.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...raba-demas-me-insultaban-ahora-os-jodeis.html

Nokia jamás será Apple, eso fue un título para llamar la atención, si te lees el hilo, aquí no se especulaba con que Nokia llegase a ser Apple, sino con que la empresa estaba totalmente infravalorada desde el punto de vista contable, el "grueso" de la idea lo econtrarás en la segunda parte del hilo, PERO TAN SOLO 1 FORERO EN 20 páginas SE PUSO A DISCUTIR DE CONTABILIDAD CONMIGO. 

EL SEÑOR PONZI, QUE AL FINAL ACABÉ CONVENCIÉNDOLE DE QUE COMPRARA NOKIA.

Ya ven ustedes, ahora quien rie soy yo, JAJJJAJJAJJJAJAJJA


----------



## fosforito (5 Sep 2013)

menudo payaso estas hecho, lo de nokia lo sabia todo el mundo, desde el 2007 venia bajando a muerte asi que a poco bien que hiciera tenia que subir ya que antes solo llevaba haciendo cagada tras cagada.

poh vale y?

yo me cago de la risa de ti, que no contigo.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 21:54 ----------




begginer dijo:


> Si compró cuando abrió el hilo........... debe estar descojonao de la risa, con una caipirinha en la manoi, manejando el timón de su nuevo yate.......... llamado "LUMI-a" (claro está) :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



con un beneficio del 100%? pues si está en un yate lleno de putas es que ya era rico antes.

porque un 100% de beneficio de 30.000€ es 30.000€


no yate.

hay que explicar lo obvio?


----------



## begginer (5 Sep 2013)

fosforito dijo:


> menudo payaso estas hecho, lo de nokia lo sabia todo el mundo, desde el 2007 venia bajando a muerte asi que a poco bien que hiciera tenia que subir ya que antes solo llevaba haciendo cagada tras cagada.
> 
> poh vale y?
> 
> ...



Era una manera de hablar, no hay que ser tan tiquismiquis, fosforito.

Aun así, tú debes ganar un 2.500% en todas tus operaciones, pero a mí ya me gustaría sacarle un 50% a las mías 

Saludos


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Nov 2013)

UP a mi hilo para restregaros por la cara este acierto :Baile:

Cuando compré Nokia estaba a 2 euros por acción, ahora está a casi 6 euros.

Metí 5000 euros en CFDs con apalancamiento 10:1, aunque me salí cuando Nokia cotizaba a 5.70€ , hagan sus cuentas, esto que digo lo tengo en una de las respuestas del hilo.

:Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

Que agusto me he quedado diciendo: "OS LO DIJE" :XX:

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 16:02 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En mi opinión *es una gran inversión que puede aportar importantes plusvalías en los años venideros. Podría duplicar o triplicar su valor en poco tiempo*
> 
> [/B]



Me autocito del hilo principal


----------



## xpiogus (10 Sep 2016)

¿Como va? 8:


----------

